# Journey to the Stage



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I have posted on here before and ran a journal for my last prep which seems a long time ago. Competed in the U90kg Inters and came 4th, narrowly missing out on 3rd from feedback. In the intervening period I have taken time to add some muscle and overindulged in the food as per usual. Peaked at 243lbs, but far too much of that was needless weight.

Now 13 weeks out from the first show of the year, which will be the NABBA England Novice class. The following week will be the UKBFF Leamington Spa most likely the U90kg Inters, and then if I qualify the Brits or alternatively the NABBA UK. Although need to find out the rules here if place at NABBA England what class will have to do at the UK as Class 2 could end up being a massacre!

Aim is to place at the shows, but more importantly for me to come in much sharper and showing improvements from the last show.

Training is 2 on 1 off, 2 on 1 off and repeat. (Split is Legs/Chest and biceps/ rest/ Back/ shoulders and triceps/Rest)

Cardio is 30mins on waking fasted at 120-130BPM and this week HIIT cardio has been introduced at 10mins PWO.

Diet is fairly standard and am being guided along by Robert Craig (Rab). Using Optimus Protein for their great taste and super value. Red meat, chicken, oats, eggs, peanut/cashew butter, EVOO, Extra virgin avocado oil. All the staples really.

Current weight on waking is 215.6lbs, will post some pictures next weekend to give a clear indication on condition.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Ideal.....im in buddy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nice to see you posting again mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> nice to see you posting again mate.


Other journal died a slow death as didnt come over here much to update as wasn't anything particularly interesting going on.

At least with prep more involved and hopefully will be of more interest.

At the moment issues with right knee so legs are being adapted. Was squatting 235kg for reps, but then went down to 160 for 3 sets of 150 but that also caused issues and no signs of improving so now hams are hit first, and then quads are more about time under tension and higher volume.

Also working on stretches for the quads, ham and IT band to see if tightness in these areas has caused issues with the knee.

Drove over to Phoenix gym in Swindon this afternoon to hit legs are more varied equipment. Trained here for a year when lived in Swindon and a great little hardcore gym run by Barney Du Plessis who has plenty of knowledge and very helpful as well. Would have liked to have done more on quads but going steady with them for the moment.

*Lying ham curl*

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

30kg x 7

30kg x 5-2

20kg x 12

*Glute ham raise on pulldown machine*

BW X 10

BW +2.5kg x 8

BW +2.kg x 6

*Standing single leg curl done alternately*

15kg x 12

20kg x 15

30kg x 11(left) 12(right)

40kg x 5(left) 6 (right)

*Leg extensions: 1 sec hold at peak, 3 sec negative*

20kg x 15

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

*Pscarb leg press*

300kg x 10- 6 sets, 10 sec rest

*10minutes HIIT on crosstrainer *


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed! I'm prepping for the nabba England and UK shows too so will see you there. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Subbed! I'm prepping for the nabba England and UK shows too so will see you there. :thumb:


What class do you compete in? See you there then 

I will have a look over your journal, seems an awful lot of pages so I will be selective!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> What class do you compete in? See you there then
> 
> I will have a look over your journal, seems an awful lot of pages so I will be selective!


Toned figure class. Lol, it has got quite lengthy now, but I've recently updated the first post with what went on last year.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks good, I'll be following your progress mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Push session completed. Didn't manage to get onto the decline BB so started with the low incline smith for a change. Reasonable session overall, no spotter so no forced reps.

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 5, drop to 120kg x 5

120kg x 7

100kg x 9

*Low DB incline press*

40kg x 14

40kg x 11

40kg x 10

*Dips*

BW+20kg x 10

BW+60kg x 7

BW+60kg x 5, drop to 40kg x 5

*DB alternate curls*

22kg DB x 16

x 14

x10 then 14kg simultaneously x 6

*10mins HIIT on cross-trainer*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well have sold the motorbike this evening and got what I was expecting, although slightly less than I had been hoping. Helps the financial strain until payday though as had been expensive month so far with new car. Night off the weights tonight, so will indulge in Luther a little later on.

Compression tights full length have arrived from Amazon so looking forward to my next leg session with those.

UKBFF Muscletalk show on the Sunday so be good to see people up there and keep me working as hard as possible.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pleased with DLs as weights up, will try again next week and see what can be done, although another 10kg jump for more reps than previous week may be optimistic. Funny as I was always under the impression minimal volume was important if aiming to get stronger consistently, but getting stronger, leaner with considerably more volume than before. You only learn by trying new things though, and perhaps once gains slow with this approach a new one will be needed. Always keeping it fresh; only constant being training as hard as you can on the day.

Felt drained towards the end of the session and the HIIT was a nasty grind, but finished now and getting ready for the Apprentice.

*DLs*

warmups

240kg x 7

210kg x 9

210kg x 6

*Wide grip (little finger touching plates)*

180kg x 5

*Pullups hammer grip*

Bodyweight +30kg x 8 and partial

Bodyweight +30kg x 7

Bodyweight +30kg x 5 and partial

*Machine row*

Stack x 16

Stack x 7

115kg to failure 3/4 reps avoiding lockout and constant tension

*10minutes HIIT on cross-trainer*


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed mate, nice deadlifting!! How do you feel wide grip benefits you? Was it just the one set?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed mate, nice deadlifting!! How do you feel wide grip benefits you? Was it just the one set?


Hits the upper back very effectively. Give them a go and see how you find them! Yes, one set, pumped up so struggle to do anymore after those. Had 160kg for 10 the week previous, so aiming for 10 at 180 was hopeful, but something to beat next week.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Hits the upper back very effectively. Give them a go and see how you find them! Yes, one set, pumped up so struggle to do anymore after those. Had 160kg for 10 the week previous, so aiming for 10 at 180 was hopeful, but something to beat next week.


I can see how that would work i'll try them next week after my normal deads! Looking forward to it.

Nothing like beating last weeks deadlifts!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Shoulders and triceps.

*Clean and press*

60kg x 6

90kg x 6, drop to 60kg x 10

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Seated viking front press*

80kg x 10

80kg x 6

70kg x 8

*Upright row*

60kg x 12

80kg x 5 drop to 60kg x 5

60kg x 8

*Dips*

BW+ 60kg x 8

BW+60kg x 6

BW+40kg x 8

*Pressdowns EZ bar attachment*

Stack x 12

stack x 9

stack x 7

*10minutes HIIT on cross trainer*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Legs tomorrow so off to Phoenix gym in Swindon again. Some GHR and will also up volume a little on leg press. Squats are out for the moment but deadlifts in so still have a heavy compound.

12 weeks from Sunday to NABBA England so getting closer. Hunger whilst not driving me to torment is more noticeable now. Looking forward to a good week and seeing what changes can be made.

Will aim to shave fully at some stage and get some decent pictures up.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

214.8lbs this morning upon waking.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pictures just taken.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Outstanding legs mate good cuts so far out too and carry some proper mature thickness to your physique. Will be good to see how you come in from here.

Just lack abit in the chest on that side pose, but the hanging hamstrings make up for it and probably looks a lot better the leaner you are tbf.

Best of luck from here not that you'll need it mate.

Following


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Outstanding legs mate good cuts so far out too and carry some proper mature thickness to your physique. Will be good to see how you come in from here.
> 
> Just lack abit in the chest on that side pose, but the hanging hamstrings make up for it and probably looks a lot better the leaner you are tbf.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Head down and have a cheat tonight first in a fair number if weeks which will be nice. Unsure what to have though!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Thanks. Head down and have a cheat tonight first in a fair number if weeks which will be nice. Unsure what to have though!


Haha mate got to be a pizza with BBQ sauce!! Nothing as filling/satisfying.

I've had one cheat in 16 weeks on prep looking forward to some food now 

You going to Muscletalk tmro ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha mate got to be a pizza with BBQ sauce!! Nothing as filling/satisfying.
> 
> I've had one cheat in 16 weeks on prep looking forward to some food now
> 
> You going to Muscletalk tmro ?


Not a huge fan of pizza never live up to the expectation!!!! I wae but CJ isnt going now due to car issue and not sure if fancy it alone! You pumped for it?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Back from legs and a good session. Have some industrial fans in there so was able to deal with the heat, but coming out and having PWO shake outside was dripping in sweat, utterly sodden. Had a can of sugar free Relentless as well but didn't seem to have an effect. Have a few coffees a day now so this would explain why.

Rab is happy with pictures, food is to remain the same, adding a fat burner which will give me some shakes no doubt. Also a cheat meal for tonight (main and dessert, not a binge), but undecided as to what to have so any suggestions will be useful. Pizza never really delivers from experience!

*Steep leg press*

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

200kg x 20

300kg x 20

400kg x 20

400kg x 20

440kg x 15

*Staggered leg press- no rest between each leg*

100kg x 12 each side

200kg x 20

240kg x 20

*High rep leg press, pauses of 5 seconds and changing foot placement*

280kg x 55

*Leg extension- focus on form rather than weight as going too heavy aggravates knee*

25kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

*Glute ham raise on lat pulldown*

BW +5kg x 10

BW +5kg x 7

BW +5kg x 6

*Lying ham curls*

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Standing single leg curl*

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Finished with the usual 10mins HIIT*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chris, how often do you cheat then mate ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Chris, how often do you cheat then mate ?


In the offseason was normally once a week or so but was overeating looking back so got a little out of shape!

Prevous prep did a refeed every Sunday. On this diet haven't really felt the need for a cheat, but imagine now getting into the grittier part will be more frequent.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Both sessions done early today. Cardio, and then chest and biceps and hour and half later with 10mins HIIT. Set afternoon free to watch a Civil War reenactment under the blazing sun. Feel like my eardrums have burst though with the cannons firing. Good entertainment although would have been even better if loaded with grapeshot!

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 5, drop to 120kg x 8

120kg x 7

100kg x 11

*Low DB incline Press*

40kg x 15 and partial

40kg x 11 and partial

40kg x 11

*Dips*

BW +65kg x 5

BW+ 45kg x 9

BW+ 45KG x7

*DB alternate curls*

22kg x 17

22kg x 15

22kg x 10

*10minutes HIIT completed*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Big session earlier and came out feeling utterly shattered and sick. Pleased with the weights though and progression on the DLs. Will be chucking legs in Thursday this week so an extra session this week bringing it up to 6 for the week rather than the usual 5, but as in Bristol Friday, makes sense to nip over to Swindon Thursday night after work and hit legs at Phoenix gym.

*DLs*

240kg x 8

210kg x 9

210kg x 7

Wide grip DLs

180kg x 5 (felt awkward today)

*Pullup hammer grips*

Bodyweight +30kg x 9 and partial

BW+30kg x 7 and partial

BW+30kg x5 and partial

Machine rows

Stack x 15

stack x 10

115kg to failure 3/4 reps pumping reps

*10mins HIIT*


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Good strength on the deads mate, just out of intrest are you doing all your prep yourself or are you working with someone??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

bail said:


> Good strength on the deads mate, just out of intrest are you doing all your prep yourself or are you working with someone??


Robert Craig, Scottish chap, prepped a fair number for the Scottish shows and did well and have known him for a while. Thanks for popping in


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Shoulders and triceps today, another good session and very focused throughout.On the side raises lowered the weight a little and went for more control in the movement. Progression across the board still which is always my aim. Won't be resting tomorrow as normally would, big leg session at Barney's gym.

*Smith press*

60kg x 10

90kg x 6

110kg x 10

110kg x 8

90kg x 11

90kg x 6, drop to 60 x failure

*Seated viking front press*

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

70kg x 9 ( pause just short of lockout and hold second each rep)

*DB side raise*

*
*

22kg x 12, drop to 18kg x 6

18kg x 8

14kg x 10, drop to 10kg x 6 (very slow controlled reps)

*Dips*

BW+65kg x 7

BW+45kg x 10

BW+45kg x 8

*Lying deadstop EZ skullcrushers*

10kg each side x 15

20kg each side x 8 drop to 10kg each side x 9

10mins HIIT


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice workout pal, great to see the attitude of pushing for progress still even during prep as some seem to accept lack of performance and justify it with being on diet. Like the way you run workouts.

Feel on track and good still? Enjoy the cheat t'other night??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Nice workout pal, great to see the attitude of pushing for progress still even during prep as some seem to accept lack of performance and justify it with being on diet. Like the way you run workouts.
> 
> Feel on track and good still? Enjoy the cheat t'other night??


Always been trying to push, during last prep was hitting PBs on squats until 6 weeks out I thin. Got 260kg for 4, then had to scale back as knees were like glass. You can still grow on diet without a diet, unless starting off with too much fat. Food is still at decent levels, have the supplements and training hard. Everything is spot on, and you more likely stay more focussed, train harder and don't miss the meals as there is a tangible goal at the end within sight, unlike the offseason!

The cheat was nice enough, wasn't desperately craving anything but had it anyway. Burger King XL Double Cheesburger meal. a pack of McCoys and some Revels. I am fancying some smoked salmon for the next one mind you!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Always been trying to push, during last prep was hitting PBs on squats until 6 weeks out I thin. Got 260kg for 4, then had to scale back as knees were like glass. You can still grow on diet without a diet, unless starting off with too much fat. Food is still at decent levels, have the supplements and training hard. Everything is spot on, and you more likely stay more focussed, train harder and don't miss the meals as there is a tangible goal at the end within sight, unlike the offseason!
> 
> The cheat was nice enough, wasn't desperately craving anything but had it anyway. Burger King XL Double Cheesburger meal. a pack of McCoys and some Revels. I am fancying some smoked salmon for the next one mind you!


Haha that's what I stopped for on the way home from Bedford! Proper food-gasm then fell asleep on the back seat all the way home lol 

Totally agree it wasn't till four weeks out I found keeping up with PBS hard its definitely a mental thing as you feel so exhausted. Biggest thing I learnt was how hard you can push your body and it will still adapt to load eventually.

Keep it up mate, great to read !


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Managed to get few hack squats in today, significantly less weight than what I used to use, but still felt them with slow movement and legs were pretty pumped already from the pressing. Weights/reps up across the board. Real test will be tomorrow whether or not the knee is in pain.If not will continue with the hacks.

*Leg press*

*
*

*
*100kg x 20

100kg x 20

240kg x 20

340kg x 20

440kg x 20

440kg x 20

500kg x 15

*Hack squat*

2plates a side x 15

3plate a side x 12

3plates a side x 10

*Leg extension*

25kg x 20

30kg x 20

*Leg press*

210kg x 40

*Glute ham raises*

BW+5KG x 12

BW+5KG x 8

BW+5KG x 6

*Lying ham curl*

20kg x 15

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

*10mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

214.2lbs this morning and condition has improved.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

All sounds going well to plan, what did you weigh on stage last outing mate? Weeks out now?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> All sounds going well to plan, what did you weigh on stage last outing mate? Weeks out now?


Was 197 last time but whilst condition was ok want to be very sharp this time. Imagine will be the same sort if weight but with a different look to the muscle.

11weeks out this Sunday.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Few changes for the week ahead to diet. Main one being reduction in carbs on non training days and addition of an evening power walk. Will yeild further changes. Back to the sunbathing now


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nothing like a evening stroll in this weather the uk is a wonderful place in some areas at least!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Nothing like a evening stroll in this weather the uk is a wonderful place in some areas at least!


Yes it is certainly beautiful. I do love the countryside and living back here at parents is certainly a stunning little area. Mind you, I do miss a busier place from time to time where there is more to do. Still, focus on the here and now and the plans will fall into place in course.

Having finished Game of Thrones a while ago, starting a new series now. Heard good things about Sons of Anarchy so giving it a go


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Yes it is certainly beautiful. I do love the countryside and living back here at parents is certainly a stunning little area. Mind you, I do miss a busier place from time to time where there is more to do. Still, focus on the here and now and the plans will fall into place in course.
> 
> Having finished Game of Thrones a while ago, starting a new series now. Heard good things about Sons of Anarchy so giving it a go


Game of thrones was awesome dabbled a bit with the borgias just couldn't get into it

Think ill have a walk up in stratford tomorrow night very peaceful by the river once the chav tourists from Brigham have the home lol!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Shoulders and triceps earlier and then 10mins HIIT. Reasonable session, have had better, but to be expected in this weather. Not much else to report, just getting the job done.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Been rather busy, so haven't updated with sessions for a while. Yesterday was legs and a very good session. Deep heat on the knees and the usual routine with the aim of increasing weight/reps achieved.

Today was a tricky day. Morning cardio felt almost hypo like near the end but ploughed on. Later this afternoon felt very peckish as well, but finished with a back session. Decided against DLs tonight, mainly because of the heat if I am honest.

Tomorrow will be a rest day as will Saturday as off to watch the Royal Air Tattoo, but Sunday will be back to my usual routine. Pictures will be done tomorrow evening.

*Leg press*

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

260kg x 20

360kg x 20

460kg x 20

460kg x 20

500kg x 20

*Hack squat*

2 plates each side x 20

3plates x 15

3plates x 12

*Leg extensions*

25kg x 20 for 3 sets (rest paused and slow reps)

*Glute ham raise*

BW +7.5kg x 8

BW+ 7.5kg x 5

BW+ 5kg x 7

*Lying ham curl*

20kg x 20

20kg x 15

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

*BB UH row*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 8

150kg x 6, drop to 100kg x 7 overhand grip (back pump prevented me continuing)

*Chins*

BW +35kg x 9

BW +35kg x 7

BW +35kg x 4 and hang

*Machine row*

stack x 15

stack x 9

stack x 6

*Pulldowns -wide v-grip **attachment*

partials at bottom half of movement pumping back

75kg x 3 sets to failure


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just over 10weeks to go.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Just over 10weeks to go.


Looking good! :thumbup1: Keep up the good work as much as possible in this heat, but better than rain I guess, much prefer outdoor cardio instead of doing it all insde.

The next 10 weeks will fly, cant believe how fast the last five weeks of prep have gone already!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Looking good! :thumbup1: Keep up the good work as much as possible in this heat, but better than rain I guess, much prefer outdoor cardio instead of doing it all insde.
> 
> The next 10 weeks will fly, cant believe how fast the last five weeks of prep have gone already!


Has gone extremely quickly I agree. Few things planned over next few weekends so that makes time pass even quicker. Will pop in for your pictures this weekend


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Has gone extremely quickly I agree. Few things planned over next few weekends so that makes time pass even quicker. Will pop in for your pictures this weekend


Yeah it does help with passing the time, and also just to have a bit of time out from prep, just mentally peps you up I find. I've got a things coming up in August, and its nice just to have something to look forward to outside of diet and training.

Cheers


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

211.6lbs this morning.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

So 2.5lb loss is it? Seems a good rate to be going at, pic lighting not the best (works against you though) looking thick in the side shot and waist is coming in!

Legs are really good, especially in rear shot. Pleased compared with this stage last outing? Still loads of time left too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking thick in the pics mate!!!! Looking forward to following this.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> So 2.5lb loss is it? Seems a good rate to be going at, pic lighting not the best (works against you though) looking thick in the side shot and waist is coming in!
> 
> Legs are really good, especially in rear shot. Pleased compared with this stage last outing? Still loads of time left too


214.2 last week so a little bit more lost.

Was flat but a good cheat and now feel very full and vascular  back to it tomorrow with renewed vigour. No changes to diet or cardio. Pleased with where I am but plenty more work to be done 

Yeah in a good place but still plenty to


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Had a good meal last night. BBQ with the family and finished off with some cheesecake, strawberries and a cornetto, washed down with plenty of apple juice. Was .4lbs down still this morning 

10weeks to go until NABBA England. Relaxing day, making the most of the sunshine before we have the thunderstorms this week. Chest and biceps earlier.

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 6

140kg x 5, drop to 120kg x 3, drop to 100kg x 4

110kg x 9

110kg x 5-2

*DB incline press*

44kg x 11 and a half rep

44kg x 7

44kg x 7

*Machine flyes*

2 sets then moved to chest press to finish

*EZ bar curls*

10kg each side x 12

15kg each side x 12

25kg each side x 6

25kg each side x 6

*10minutes HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Slightly different leg session today and quads are cramping up now so all good. Even had a thunderstorm during session with thunder and lightning. Anything to deal with this humidity is welcome.

*Vertical leg press*

20kg x 12 - trying out position and movement

160kg x 10

260kg x 10

300kg x 10

*Hack squat 3/4 of the rep to keep tension on quads*

1 plates each side x 10

2plates each side x 10

3 plates each side x 10

4 plates each side x 10

5 plates each side x 6

*Walking kettlebell lunges*

24kg x 20 paces- 4 sets (paused on final 2 sets to reach target)

*GHR*

BW+10kg 9

BW+10kg x 7

BW+10kg x 6 drop to BW x 3

*Lying ham curls*

25kg x 11

25kg x 8, drop to 15kg x 12

25kg x 6, drop to 15kg x 10

*10mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nob training day today so fasted cardio on cross trainer at 6.30 and this evening a 30min power walk outside. Lower carbs higher fats on a non training day and caffeine came in handy today for a boost! Quick picture I took earlier.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Slightly different leg session today and quads are cramping up now so all good. Even had a thunderstorm during session with thunder and lightning. Anything to deal with this humidity is welcome.
> 
> *Vertical leg press*
> 
> ...


Love the look of that leg workout, you're gym got a vert leg press or do you do in the smith? Never used a proper one but the move is really good even on smith!

I like the 3/4 rep hacks, I do pretty much all quad work this way too. Close stance smith squats work well with it aswell, like you say gets'em cramping 

Fuuuuark doing hiit cardio after that session lol, do it straight when you're done with legs?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Love the look of that leg workout, you're gym got a vert leg press or do you do in the smith? Never used a proper one but the move is really good even on smith!
> 
> I like the 3/4 rep hacks, I do pretty much all quad work this way too. Close stance smith squats work well with it aswell, like you say gets'em cramping
> 
> Fuuuuark doing hiit cardio after that session lol, do it straight when you're done with legs?


Its a proper vertical leg press.. I use Phoenix gym on Swindon owned by Barney du Plessis a top BBer and nice chap for my legs as a great range of equipment. Next year when move back will train there permanently once again. Superb equipment and atmosphere.

Yep HIIT immediately after. Sooner it gets done sooner I can have my haribo tangfastics Pwo


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Its a proper vertical leg press.. I use Phoenix gym on Swindon owned by Barney du Plessis a top BBer and nice chap for my legs as a great range of equipment. Next year when move back will train there permanently once again. Superb equipment and atmosphere.
> 
> Yep HIIT immediately after. Sooner it gets done sooner I can have my haribo tangfastics Pwo


That's cool I've met Barney really nice guy and a ****ing brute  and his mrs isn't small either lol!

Good coach too from his stuff I've read, clever and different ideas.

Ahhhh tangfastics I love haribo as a post workout feed lol, although it always leaves me wanting more ha.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> That's cool I've met Barney really nice guy and a ****ing brute  and his mrs isn't small either lol!
> 
> Good coach too from his stuff I've read, clever and different ideas.
> 
> Ahhhh tangfastics I love haribo as a post workout feed lol, although it always leaves me wanting more ha.


Yeah I don't think I will bother going back to Dextrose after these!

What are you up to at the moment? You got any more shows this year? Future plans?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Yeah I don't think I will bother going back to Dextrose after these!
> 
> What are you up to at the moment? You got any more shows this year? Future plans?


Adds a little incentive to get you're workout finished !

Got a long "offseason" I reckon as I know my physique needs alot of work to even look like I belong anywhere near the u90s guys. I really enjoyed competing and the process though so I reckon leeds next year as its late on, September time leaves me a good 10-12 months to get some good size on. Don't want too long away from the lights 

Got my consolation prize Brits invite this year lol and dipped my toe so to speak and as long as I look better next time out ill be happy!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Adds a little incentive to get you're workout finished !
> 
> Got a long "offseason" I reckon as I know my physique needs alot of work to even look like I belong anywhere near the u90s guys. I really enjoyed competing and the process though so I reckon leeds next year as its late on, September time leaves me a good 10-12 months to get some good size on. Don't want too long away from the lights
> 
> Got my consolation prize Brits invite this year lol and dipped my toe so to speak and as long as I look better next time out ill be happy!


Its all about progression isn't it, as long as you still enjoy it and are making progress then thats the important thing. Similar to me in your approach, I have a wide upper frame so really need the extra size to be competitive. After these shows think my next shows will be the spring 2015 NABBA West/Portsmouth shows, ideally with a few kilos added.

Since changing trainer and adopting a different approach, have found more suited to medium volume training, and also that I was overeating quite considerably! 240lbs and now sitting at 211odd so a lot of excess added for the sake of it!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Its all about progression isn't it, as long as you still enjoy it and are making progress then thats the important thing. Similar to me in your approach, I have a wide upper frame so really need the extra size to be competitive. After these shows think my next shows will be the spring 2015 NABBA West/Portsmouth shows, ideally with a few kilos added.
> 
> Since changing trainer and adopting a different approach, have found more suited to medium volume training, and also that I was overeating quite considerably! 240lbs and now sitting at 211odd so a lot of excess added for the sake of it!


Yea definitely mate and like you say have to find enjoyment in it otherwise no point. Competing allows you the added benefit of being able to see without doubt where you've improved too.

You do have that dense muscle look though I think from your last stage pics which is crafted from good heavy training, especially in the legs.

It's great when something like that clicks with regard to training philosophy and I think you sort of have to develop your own take on different approaches as you try and learn them. Should be good rebound/offseason with new approach too. You were with jp before? He's low volume and intense sets isn't he?

I always get too heavy from when I've dieted even for holidays, struggle to find that balance of staying acceptably lean and eating enough to progress optimally. All a learning curve like you say!

It can be fun getting chunky though


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pull session completed, did the Meadow rows as per Dig's challenge, video will be uploaded shortly. Found it a little awkward truth be told but no excuses, the effort is what it is.

*Pulldowns*

Warm ups pyramiding

*Meadow rows (with 10kg plates) weight including bar*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

90kg x 20 (left)

90kg x 21 (right)

90kg x 14 (left)

90kg x 14 (right)

*BB UH row*

100kg x 10

140kg x 7

140kg x 6, drop to 100kg x 6

*Pullups*

BW+35kg x 8

BW+35kg x 7

BW+35kg x 6, drop to BW x 8

*Pulldowns v-grip attachment- 3 sec negative*

60kg x 10

60kg x 7

60kg x 6

*10mins HIIT *


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Crumbs that was a session! Felt focused and had aggression as well, very pleased, weights signifantly up. On the 110kg presses when finished had to check the weight was correct as seemed so much easier than last time did it. Very pleasing progress. Early weigh in tomorrow as away Saturday so hoping for a good drop. Was going to be drinking tomorrow but won't be now as not a night out after the cricket, so will just stick to the diet cokes instead.

*Smith press*

60kg x 10

90kg x 6

110kg x 12

120kg x 5

110kg x 6, drop to 90kg x 1.5

90kg x 11

*Seated viking front press*

80kg x 15

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

*Cable side raises*

3 sets alternating no rest between- 9plates

*Deadstop skulls*

10kg each side x 15

25kg each side x 6, then CGBP to failure

*Pressdown V-grip to failure superset with OH extensions to failure*

3 sets

*10mins HIIT*


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LittleChris said:


> I have posted on here before and ran a journal for my last prep which seems a long time ago. Competed in the U90kg Inters and came 4th, narrowly missing out on 3rd from feedback. In the intervening period I have taken time to add some muscle and overindulged in the food as per usual. Peaked at 243lbs, but far too much of that was needless weight.
> 
> Now 13 weeks out from the first show of the year, which will be the NABBA England Novice class. The following week will be the UKBFF Leamington Spa most likely the U90kg Inters, and then if I qualify the Brits or alternatively the NABBA UK. Although need to find out the rules here if place at NABBA England what class will have to do at the UK as Class 2 could end up being a massacre!
> 
> ...


Fancy seeing you here  subbed


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Some good sessions there. Enjoy your weekend and time out from full on prep mode!  These weeks are certainly flying now! :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Weigh in a day earlier and up 2lbs to 213.6 which is a surprise.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Trained at Monster gym today. Fantastic gym and great equipment. Some pictures taken after Hiit cardio. Posing needs work I know and am practicing on it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Rab is happy with the pictures, but now to work on the hams, glutes and the rest of it. Some big changes for the week ahead to keep things moving nicely along.

Fats have been reduced by 20g on a training day and 30g on a non-training day (now at 70g and 92g respectively)

Carbs down 15g on a non-training day

Cardio up to 40mins fasted each morning. +10 increase

HIIT up to 15mins PWO (+5mins)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's a big ole back that's for sure mate. Looking well.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Maybe lighting abit as I know your first few pics were poor light, but you look to have come in a fair bit. Look harder for sure and legs have new splits especially in side shot.

Top work definitely paying off and holding weight well too, how many weeks out now? 9?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Maybe lighting abit as I know your first few pics were poor light, but you look to have come in a fair bit. Look harder for sure and legs have new splits especially in side shot.
> 
> Top work definitely paying off and holding weight well too, how many weeks out now? 9?


Yes 9 now. I need to find somewhere with better lighting for the pictures clearly.

Some big changes overall to things eo will see some big changes now moving forwards.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Yes 9 now. I need to find somewhere with better lighting for the pictures clearly.
> 
> Some big changes overall to things eo will see some big changes now moving forwards.


Those ones you've just put up lighting is good I think

look in a really good place 9 weeks out and still strong


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

*Leg extension- warm ups for legs*

12.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Dead stop leg press*

100kg x 15

200kg x 12

300kg x 15

340kg x 8

340kg x 6

*BB squat with 1 second pause at bottom*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

*Hack squat*

2 plates a side x 15

3plates a side x 15

3 plates a side x 15

3.5plates each side x 12

*Glute ham raises*

BW +10kg x 9

BW+10kg x 8

BW+10kg x 7, drop to BW x 4

*Standing single leg ham curl*

30kg x 12 (each side)

30kg x 12 (each side, paused to reach 12)

30kg x 12 (each side, paused to reach 12)

*15mins HIIT on stepper*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't feel great, slightly nauseous, reckon I had too much coffee today. Still feeling it now so hope it is that and not a bug. Reasonable session on back, left bicep a little tender so wasn't able to do weighted pullups as felt very uncomfortable with the stretch and decided to play it safe.

*BB rows*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 8

150kg x 6, drop to 110kg x 8

*Seated machine row*

100 x 15

135 x 11

135 x 9

135 x 8, drop to 100 to failure, drop to 80 to failure

*Rear delts*

3 sets of reverse flyes- 15 reps- standing and leaning into machine to target them more effectively

*Pulldowns*

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 10, drop to 60kg x 6

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Much easier to not make pointless conversation at the moment and tolerance for fools has reduced even further. Shoulder and tricep session completed and HIIT done. Tshirt sodden as usual! Reduced coffee today down to 1 as think had too much yesterday and felt very nauseous so today back on the green tea and no such issues.

Week hasn't been a great one in terms of sales, target exceeded but not my own personal goal so a little disappointed by that, looking forward to weekend and being able to relax a little as seems to be cardio, work, weights, prep food bed at the moment, so some time to relax will be very welcome.

*Smith shoulder press*

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

90kg x6

110kg x 13

120kg x 5-1

110kg x 8, drop to 80kg x 7

90kg x 12

*Viking seated front press*

80kg x 15

80kg x 8

*Rear shoulder press*

70kg x 10

70kg x 9

70kg x 7 and 2 partials

*Seated DB side to front raise across body*

10kg DBs x 10- 3 sets

*Deadstop skulls- 30 second rest between sets*

10kg each side of EZ bar x 15/15/12/10

*Dips*

BW+40kg x 9

BW+40kg x 6

*Seated machine press*

stack x 12

stack x 12

stack x 8

15mins HIIT


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Finally the weekend is here  Week was harder at the start, possibly due to lack of sleep over the weekend or caffeine, but now feeling good and although a lull in energy around 3 o'clock, still able to train hard which is important. No real plans for the weekend as nothing scheduled. Normally I would be keen to do something, but fancy a bit of alone time and relaxation so intend to make the most of it.

Feel this week has yielded some changes, back has come in further, as have glutes and hams. Still plenty to come off these areas, and these will be where the tough grind is needed to bring them through, but will rise to this challenge. Will get some pictures sorted for tomorrow and will also see what I weigh., Was 211 odd week before last, last week 213 odd, so will be interesting to see where I fall this week.

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 10

60kg x10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 6, failed on ascent of 7th

140kg x 6, drop to 120kg x 3, drop to 100kg x 5

*DB incline press*

44kg x 9

44kg x 8

44kg x 7

*Dips*

BW +60kg x 6

BW+60kg x 4, drop to 40kg x 4, drop 20kg x 6

*EZ bar curls*

10kg each side x 15

15kg each side x 15

25kg each side x 8

25kg each side x 8

*Preacher EZ curls*

3 sets of 10-12 reps with 10kg each side


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I tend to have an energy lull at 2-3 ish on the afternoon, but then seem to get my second wind thankfully. And I've got to admit I'm grateful in the drop in temperature. 

Another week done though and getting closer now!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I tend to have an energy lull at 2-3 ish on the afternoon, but then seem to get my second wind thankfully. And I've got to admit I'm grateful in the drop in temperature.
> 
> Another week done though and getting closer now!


Exactly. As Barney said the tough days are the best days. As in a perverse way yoi know the more you are suffering the greater the change come the weekend!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

213.8 this morning so .2 up on last week although condition improved.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

8weeks out. 213.8lbs.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Beast, really coming in from pics! Who the **** says you can't grow and hit PBS coming into a show 

Top work!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Side chest shot is massively improved from pics like three weeks ago


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

really impressive progression throughout this journey Chris, out of curiosity do you normally train at gymUK im only down the road in Melksham, i train at City Fitness, you ever wanna pop over or vice versa gimme a shout, been to phoneix a few times Barny is a great guy and i love the atmosphere of that place!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

matt p said:


> really impressive progression throughout this journey Chris, out of curiosity do you normally train at gymUK im only down the road in Melksham, i train at City Fitness, you ever wanna pop over or vice versa gimme a shout, been to phoneix a few times Barny is a great guy and i love the atmosphere of that place!


Thanks I remember you from a while back when I posted. Was it Steve from your gym who competed a while back?

I might pop over actually fot a session on weekend for legs. You got plate loaded leg press and hack squat and ham curl lying and or standing? What times open on wekeend and what price?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

As legs fell on a weekend, decided against heading up to Swindon and made do with the equipment at usual gym.

Have a little ham and mushroom pizza, some cookies and sweets and some ice cream for later, then tomorrow back to it and going to push extra hard in sessions and cardio as far as possible. Clen coming back in, no other changes.

*Horizontal Leg press- weighted stack hence oddd numbers- no lockout*

77 x 20

117 x 20

148 x 20

213 x 20

1 minute rest between above sets

then below sets 30 second rest

213 x 20

213 x 20

213 x 20- paused to reach target

*Smith squats*

70kg x 10

110kg x 10

150kg x 10

200kg x 6, drop to 150kg x 6 (locked out on the 200kg set)

160kg x 15

160kg x 12

160kg x 10

*Lunges*

32kg DBs x 20 paces

32kg DBs x 20 paces

32kg DBs x 16 paces

*Seated ham curls*

75kg x 10- 10seconds rest, 75kg x 10- 10seconds rest, 75kg x 6-4

100kg x 6-3

100kg x 5-2

75kg x 12

*BB SLDL*

Focussing on forcing hips back as far as possible and feeling the stretch, stopping short of when lower back takes over

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

140kg x 8


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Walking around Morrisons after legs yesterday and feeling drained but knowing only a small period so to make it taste nice. Had the Ben and Jerries PButter wsd odd with raspberry but the pb chunks gorgeous.

Up 1lb exactly today and ready to go blazing into the week ahead!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Anybody who uses Twitter please add me: LittleChris86


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well wanted to go into this week giving it a real bit of gusto. Felt good all day, but as usual the slump around 3.30-6.30 when legs feel empty but at least I know I am dieting so enjoying that. Went for DLs in the gym, didn't get what I wanted on the working set, but in retrospect not too bad. Strap went on the final set which annoyed me and also caused me a little discomfort in the wrist. HIIT after session went up a few levels on the cross trainer, harder to get the pedals turning and a slog to maintain the cadence but will be making sure the HIIT is as intense as possible as easy to kid yourself and believe you are giving it a full blast. No prisoners now.

*DLs*

Warmups

200kg x 1

220kg x 1

250kg x 4

210kg x 10

210kg x 8

*Hammer chins*

BW+35kg X 9

BW+35kg x 6-2

BW+35kg x 5, drop to BW x 9

*Machine row*

Stack x 13

Stack x 9

Stack x 8

*Pulldowns*

85kg x 12

85kg x 9

85kg x 6, drop to 65kg to failure, then 35kg face pulls to failure

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Yea mate we got all that! And it was steve who competed! U on fb bud? Gym is £5 a session non members


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Spent 20minutes waiting for some half-witted cretin to finish with the smith machine before I could start my workout. Insolent little wretch knew I was waiting and am sure he was deliberately trying to wind me up. Limited patience for such antics! All in all a good session though, the side to front raises were an absolute killer for the delts and left that deep painful pump for some time after. HIIT today was a real struggle and at one point thought may vomit but kept it together.

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

90kg x 6

110kg x 14

120kg x 6

110kg x 6, drop to 90kg x 3

90kg x 8

*Viking seated press*

80kg x 15

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

*Side raise to front raise in arc movement*

10kg DB x 12

10kg DB x 10

10kg DB x 10

*Dips*

BW +40kg x 14

BW +40kg x 10

*Deadstop skulls*

10kg Each side EZ bar x 15

20kg Each side x 8

20kg each side x 5, drop to 10kg each side x 7

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha we have a few morons like that in our gym mate! Dangerous game he's playing with a man on prep 

Liking the deadstop skulls forgot about them haven't done in a while! I've been using a few deadstop moves and getting on well, take a hit on weight shifted but feel much better and give joints a rest from heavier weights.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Strong fuuuuarking deads too btw, strength/intensity seems fantastic still!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Non-training day today so just pre-breakfast cardio for 40mins and a 30min power walk after work. Less carbs on a non-training day and can feel the difference. Dropped plenty of water today as well and feeling and looking sharper so confident this Saturday will show some good improvements. Jumped on scales earlier and 211 on the nose so closer to the low point of 211.6 the other week, be interesting to see how I look when we drop sub 200lbs!

Going to train the next 3 days in a row, legs tomorrow, chest and biceps friday and then back Saturday before feet up for a nice little treat meal.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Legs this evening and a good session. Took my Boost Oxygen tank along which was kindly given to review. I feel it did give a slight improvement in performance and meant recovery was improved which is important after squats when breathing is very laboured, whether it is something I would use as a regular thing is difficult to determine, but for legs alone it was useful.

Weights/reps up today:

*Horizontal Leg press- weighted stack hence oddd numbers- no lockout*

77 x 25

125 x 25

157 x 25

213 x 25

1 minute rest between above sets

then below sets 30 second rest

213 x 25

213 x 25

213 x 25

213 x 25

*Smith squats*

60kg x 10

110kg x 10

150kg x 10

220kg x 6, drop to 170kg x 8

170kg x 15

170kg x 11

170kg x 10

*Glute ham raises*

BW x 15

BW+10KG to failure, drop to BW to failure- 4 sets

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardio this morning was a bit of a nasty one. As with yesterday with 25mins down start to get the weakness and feel like running in empty. No doubt this will become more frequent and kick in earlier as I get closer.

Heavy night sweats last night but still sleeping well enough. Just today to get over with then weekend to relax a little. At the stage now where doing little is welcome!

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 6 failed on ascent of 7th

150kg x 4, drop to 120kg x 4, drop 100kg x 5

110kg x 10

110kg x 6 and negative

*Low DB incline Press*

44kg x 10 and partial

44kg x 8

44kg x7

*Machine flye-1min rest- squeezing at peak and hold a second*

7plates x 10

11plates x 10

11plates x 8

11plates x 6 and 2 partials

*EZ bar curls*

10kg each side x 15

15kg each side x 15

25kg each side x 8

25kg each side x 8 (looser form) drop to 15kg each side x 6

*15minutes HIIT *


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good article by Shelby Starnes on contest prep: http://www.360cut.com/store/pg/29-Five-Contest-Prep-Tips-to-Ensure-Success.aspx#.UgU9S6zAHU1


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

208.4lbs this morning. Pictures to follow in a bit.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

7weeks out. 208.4lbs


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Lower back looks tighter for sure on rear bicep pose, hamstring cut looks better too.

Side chest good pose!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Trained back today, 3 sessions on the trot and no negatives so far. Will be tomorrow as a non-training day, then back to it from Monday, aiming to make further progress for the week ahead. Dorchester show next weekend, so will be good to see some familiar faces from the board and no doubt it will get me fired up as well.

*Pulldowns to warm up- no lockout*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

*BB UH row*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

150kg x 8

150kg x 7

150kg x 6, drop to 110kg x 6 overhand grip

*Pullups hammer grip*

BW+35kg x 10

BW+35kg x 6 and hold at bottom for stretch, then wide grip BW x 7

*Meadow rows*

70kg x 15 (each side)

90kg x 9

90kg x 7

*Cable pullovers- keeping upright and really making sure felt the movement in the lats*

12plates x 12

12plates x 10

12plates x 8

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Rab pleased with where we are at, but this week ahead is important to put a line in the sand for 6weeks out. Want to tighten up lower back and come through more in the hams.

Consequently, small reduction in carbs, nothing huge, but down from 150g of rice to 120g on a training day and PWO carbs down by 10g so enough to notice the pinch. An additional 10mins on cardio on a non-training day in the evening as well.

Changes to take effect from tomorrow. Nicely refreshed after some indulgent food, so full steam ahead for the week.

Had a look at hotels for the Brits, and the Premier Inn all sold out now, a Travel Lodge still there though, so going to move quickly and book that up for the Saturday night.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Decided on tan now will be using Jan Tana Ultra1 based on a few recommendations. Easy to apply and can be done morning of show. Will work for NABBA and UKBFF also. Is ideal actually as means won't need to bother heading to Leicester to get tanned up by Nicola Gilbert which had planned for the Leamington Spa show, so will just leave home early Sunday morning to get to the venue, tan up somewhere, do the show then back home, no need for a hotel then saving me money  Same with NABBA England and most likely British or NABBA UK, whichever end up doing.

Shoulder and tricep session earlier. On a training day now down from 150g basmati rice over 3 meals down to 120g. PWO carbs reduced by 10g to 70g. Had fruit jellies today and had 5 in the pot, was pitiful! Will go to the cereal next session I think as a little more volume to sate me at least!

Added a little extra volume to the session today.

*Smith press*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

90kg x 8

110kg x 11

120kg x 5-1

110kg x 6, drop t0 90kg x 5

70kg x 15

70kg x 10

*Upright row*

60kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

*Seated side raise to a front raise in one movement*

10kgDBs x 12

10kg DBs x 10

10kg DBs x 10

10kg DBs x 10

final 3 sets paused to reach target of 10

*Dips*

BW +50kg x 11

BW+50kg x 9

*Lying deadstop Skulls*

10kg Each side x 20

20kg each side x 8

20kg each side x 5, then cable pressdown high rep pump set overhead then pressdown

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Used the jan tana for my show mate, I really liked it and used two coats which I recommend doing. I'd put one on at home (depending on how far drive is) and then put another on at show. If not can just do two at home but I reckon you'll need more than one coat as it wasn't quite dark enough after one. Applies really easy.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Used the jan tana for my show mate, I really liked it and used two coats which I recommend doing. I'd put one on at home (depending on how far drive is) and then put another on at show. If not can just do two at home but I reckon you'll need more than one coat as it wasn't quite dark enough after one. Applies really easy.


Going to be two coats. 15 mins between coats to let dry.

2 hours drive to each and dont fancy driving with tan on. Risk of sweating and it going green in places very real!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Going to be two coats. 15 mins between coats to let dry.
> 
> 2 hours drive to each and dont fancy driving with tan on. Risk of sweating and it going green in places very real!


Yea I left a couple of green stains on the bed sheets at the hotel, agree it seems much less hassle than the overnight procedure and wash off process of most tans. What have you used before?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I left a couple of green stains on the bed sheets at the hotel, agree it seems much less hassle than the overnight procedure and wash off process of most tans. What have you used before?


Was a Jan Tana but had it applied by Karen of ShowTan. Useful service but was with ex then so a hotel was useful. No need this time.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Today really dragged, finding I just want the days to finish quickly so can get the gym out of the way. Doesn't help that its a quiet period for the industry I work in and all the decision makers are on holiday, but just ride it out!

Wasn't pumped for legs, but changed around the exercise order and rep range a little and overall was a good session. Just focused on each set as it came and soon enough session was over. Makes a nice change to start with hams first and will be really aiming to add some meat to these next year.

PWO was Optimus Protein cookies and cream with some chocolate shreddies and that went down a treat. More volume than Haribo and a good combination of flavours. Morning I now have the protein and the oats in the fridge the night before with some physillium husk (fibre) and this forms a nice thick, gooey paste to indulge in come the morning. To any self-respecting human a rather odd looking meal, but to somebody on a diet it is a godsend!

*Seated ham curls*

7plates x 10

10plates x 10

15plates x 10

18plates x 10

20plates x 10

20plates x 8

*Smith squats*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

200kg x 10

200kg x 10

210kg x 8

*Glute ham raises*

BW x 14

BW x 12

BW +10kg x 5, drop to BW x 3

BW+10kg x 3, drop to BW x 3

*
SLDL*

70kg x 8

110kg x 8

140kg x 8

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Non training day so less carbs. Will do my evening cardio on cross trainer tonigjt as a power walk just doesnt generate the required intensity and everything at the moment is about optimising results.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardio ovrr thankfully. Running on empty during that and felt all weak and shakey. Oats and cookies and cream whey mousse went down a treat just now!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Cardio ovrr thankfully. Running on empty during that and felt all weak and shakey. Oats and cookies and cream whey mousse went down a treat just now!


The little luxuries make all the difference 

On a plus not now your feeling more drained and tired during the day it means you're getting there, sessions still look strong!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> The little luxuries make all the difference
> 
> On a plus not now your feeling more drained and tired during the day it means you're getting there, sessions still look strong!


They really do. Got myself some Milicano coffee yesterday as a variation on my Douwe Egberts. Cut out sugar free drinks so only indulgence I have a good black coffee!

I know and that's what makes it all worthwhile knowing that each day ticked off is a step closer to that end goal.

Cheat is a day later this week as off to Dorchester show so Sunday evening! Meal out though so will be nice!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Did evening cardio earlier. Switched up and did on cross trainer. Hardest session ever slumped over the trainer after 20mins and a real struggle. Finished and spent 10mins eyes closed pretty much out of it in changing room. Drove home again out of it and just spent 30mins lying on bed. A strong coffee has helped bring me round. Starting to get more serious now. Have to suffer for the condition!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Did evening cardio earlier. Switched up and did on cross trainer. Hardest session ever slumped over the trainer after 20mins and a real struggle. Finished and spent 10mins eyes closed pretty much out of it in changing room. Drove home again out of it and just spent 30mins lying on bed. A strong coffee has helped bring me round. Starting to get more serious now. Have to suffer for the condition!


Last line is so true, alls going to plan by the sounds of it though mate. Keep pushing!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardio this morning another struggle for the final 15minutes but visualising the end goal. One day at a time. After that day passed pretty quickly, 3 hour drive to Peterbrough as a passenger and feel pretty rotten, traveling as a passenger with an erratic female driver doesn't suit me well! Tramadol should help ease this nasty feeling. One day to get through then weekend, although cheat will be a day later, not that I am counting down or anything!

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 7

150kg x 3, drop to 120kg x 4, drop to 100kg x 4.5

*DB press low incline*

44kg x 9

44kg x 8 and partial

44kg x 7

*DB flyes with a static 1 sec hold each rep*

28kg x 8

28kg x 5-1

*EZ curls*

10kg each side x 15

15kg each side x 15

25kg each side x 8

25kg each side x 8, drop to 15kg each side x 4

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well another week down and time to enjoy the weekend now. Spot of shopping tomorrow and then Sunday off to Progress Gym and then onto the UKBFF Dorchester and my treat meal after. Today wasn't too bad and cardio this morning was as much of a struggle as it has been. My theory is that on non-training days less carbs/overall calories, so by time cardio compelted running lower on energy reserves, and the following morning the same. Come the evening have been topped up with carbs on a training day so not too bad.

*BB UH row*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

150kg x 9

150kg x 8

150kg x 6, drop to 130kg x 6 (overhand grip) drop to 110kg x 6 (overhand grip)

*Pullups*

BW +35kg x 10 and partial

BW+35kg x 7, BW and wide grip x 7

*Corner rows- made of 10/15kg plates so lower to the floor*

65kg x 12 each side

85kg x 8 each side

85kg x 7 (right) and 6 (left)

*Face pulls to pullovers to failure and back- repeat to failure*

*15mins HIIT *

*
*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

207.2lbs this morning so a drop of 1.2lbs from last week. Pictures up later. Slept surprisingly well last night considering the hunger I had, had to sate it with added broccoli with my mince! Gym this morning, domestic chores, then think a quick trip to Halfords to update the old car radio. Town then for a spot of retail therapy I think, should help the day pass quickly.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Good stuff mate , good luck with your shows


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

207.2lbs 6wks out.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking top notch mate, happy with where your at?

Is it "full speed" into the show now then?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Looking top notch mate, happy with where your at?
> 
> Is it "full speed" into the show now then?


Still work to be done especially back hams and glutes but tools in the box. Probably start t3 now which will kick things along nicely.

Giving each day full effort and visualising my aim when things get tough. Mind is stronger than the body so digging deep. Mind you cardio this morning was a breeze. Must be the new trance album had pounding in my head!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Little leg snap from earlier


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning was a rough one due to the limited sleep last night from the acid reflux from the cheat. Haven't had it that bad before but some bicarb of soda and a few hours and gradually passed. Noticed the removal of PB from the meals, but overall not a bad day. Wasn't pumped for legs, but gave myself a talking to, got in and got the job done with a good session. Hams in particular nicely worked now.

Offseason I really want to make some improvements to the hams. Of course, everybody always harps on about how they want to do this and that when it comes to the offseason, but quickly lose the focus they had during prep, but I have a few little personal things I intend on using to keep the mind focused!

Non-training day tomorrow so will be interesting to see if I get struck down during the cardio sessions with the cold sweats and near hallucinations again. Part of me wants to.

*Seated ham curls*

7p x 12

10p x 12

15p x 12

18p x 12

20p x 10

20p x 10

*Smith squats*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

200kg x 12

200kg x 12

230kg x 5, drop to 150kg x 3 (back pump stopped anymore)

*
GHR*

BW to failure rest paused and failure again- 3 sets

*SLDL*

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

150kg x 8

180kg x 6, drop to 150kg x 3

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Morning was a rough one due to the limited sleep last night from the acid reflux from the cheat. Haven't had it that bad before but some bicarb of soda and a few hours and gradually passed. Noticed the removal of PB from the meals, but overall not a bad day. Wasn't pumped for legs, but gave myself a talking to, got in and got the job done with a good session. Hams in particular nicely worked now.
> 
> Offseason I really want to make some improvements to the hams. Of course, everybody always harps on about how they want to do this and that when it comes to the offseason, but quickly lose the focus they had during prep, but I have a few little personal things I intend on using to keep the mind focused!
> 
> ...


Good strength in workouts still mate, too true on hams can never be too big IMO!

Reflux something that bothers you often? Awful feeling!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Good strength in workouts still mate, too true on hams can never be too big IMO!
> 
> Reflux something that bothers you often? Awful feeling!


Not generally but after a cheat definitely!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardio this morning passed without difficulty. Strong coffee beforehand helped. Cardio is up by 5mins every morning now and food down so feeling the pinch more. Non training today so limited carbs so 45mins on cross trainer will be a tricky one I predict. Get it done prep food then ideally find some time to read the Arnie autobiography got on the Kindle last week.

Pushing hard this week to bring some clear changes in Saturday pictures.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good legs chris,need to get some myself now...whens your next show..


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> good legs chris,need to get some myself now...whens your next show..


5weeks this Sunday to NABBA England. Following weekend Leamington Spa then 2 weeks later Brits or NABBA UK.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> 5weeks this Sunday to NABBA England. Following weekend Leamington Spa then 2 weeks later Brits or NABBA UK.


what classes you doing?,you should do well this time round you have improved a lot.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> what classes you doing?,you should do well this time round you have improved a lot.


Novice class for NABBA and then Inter u90kg. Thanks for that. Weight wont be a huge improvement on last show weight although condition will be considerably better and a more mature look to the muscle as well I feel. Aiming to bring the rear in very sharp as this is rewarded at.the shows. Means digging deep but up for the challenge. Work dragging today and just struggling to focus.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cool..look forward to that..good luck.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardio done. Food prep to do then into the sack. Another day down another day closer to the goal.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Cardio done. Food prep to do then into the sack. *Another day down another day closer to the goal*.


Yep, that's all I can think at the end of every day now. We're getting there!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yep, that's all I can think at the end of every day now. We're getting there!


Being at work is hardest once back its easier I find. More distractions et cetera!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Scheduled mid week weigh in and down to 206.0lbs.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Another day down. Treated myself to Friday off, so only tomorrow to go then a nice long weekend with the bank holiday and also only 4 days next week until the weekend again which is most welcome. Not one to wish time away, but finding concentration lacking a little at the moment, even with coffee!

Dug out the posing briefs this evening and will use these for photos from now on. Forgot quite how skimpy they are!

Chest and biceps

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 8

150kg x 4, drop to 120kg x 4, drop 110kg x 1

110kg x 9

110kg x 6-2, drop to 60kg x 10

*DB low incline press*

44kg x 10

44kg x 7

44kg x 7

*Machine flyes*

75 x 12

75 x 8

60 x 8

*EZ curls*

10kg each side x 15

15kg each side x 15

25kg each side x 8

25kg each side x 8

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

4day weekend finally here, couldn't have come at a better time! Feeling drained and hollow after session. Have that lead feeling in legs when walk anywhere so sitting on my couch now is a godsend. Really looking forward to chance to relax and not having to make an effort with clients, just spending time to myself. Family are off on holiday for the week between NABBA England and Leamington Spa so a shame will miss that, but plenty of chances next year to indulge. Sacrifices have to be made if you want to achieve a vision.

Been talking with Big Jim about the offseason next year, and some exciting plans to implement in that. Always the way though, dieting and think of offseason and growing, then when it finally arrives you rue the loss of the abs and the lean look to your physique!

*Pullups-hammer grip*

BW x 8

BW+15kg x 8

BW+40kg x 6

BW+40kg x 5 and a negative hold

BW+40kg x 4, drop to 30kg x 4, drop to Bodyweight x 7 with a wide grip

*Machine rows seated*

135kg x 12

135kg x 9

135kg x 6

110kg x 14

110kg x 9

*Wide V-grip pulldowns*

85kg x 7

70kg x 10-3

70kg x 7

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Obligatory changing room leg shot


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello mate, just had a read through... quads come in very quickly! These latest pics here looking good... All on course. I ready the cardio at 45 mins sscv, is that x 7 per week?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea big improvements in last couple weeks in lower half, look cut and dry! Obviously putting the work in fella, keep tricking and enjoy the long weekend


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Had a cheeky weigh this morning and another drop, so tomorrow I am expecting just over 3lbs loss, which is what Rab envisaged. Looking a little flat now, but nothing a nice treat meal tomorrow won't solve.

Had a good day today to take my mind off the diet. Went to watch Elysium and recommend it; Matt Damon played his part very well and was a captivating storyline. The idea of a divided society like that in the future doesn't seem entirely unlikely either. Also had a little shop around, some new jeans and a few new casual shirts. Didn't make the mistake of buying for my current size, shirts all have ample room for the offseason!

*Smith press*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

90kg x 8

110kg x 9

110kg x 5-2

110kg x 5, drop to 90kg x 4, drop to 60kg x 6

70kg x 16

*Seated viking front press*

80kg x 8

70kg x 9

70kg x 7

*Seated side raise to front raise*

10kg x 12- 3 sets paused to reach target

*Dips*

BW 50kg x 11

BW+50kg x 8

*Cable pressdowns*

4 sets high reps to failure

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Had a cheeky weigh this morning and another drop, so tomorrow I am expecting just over 3lbs loss, which is what Rab envisaged. Looking a little flat now, but nothing a nice treat meal tomorrow won't solve.

Had a good day today to take my mind off the diet. Went to watch Elysium and recommend it; Matt Damon played his part very well and was a captivating storyline. The idea of a divided society like that in the future doesn't seem entirely unlikely either. Also had a little shop around, some new jeans and a few new casual shirts. Didn't make the mistake of buying for my current size, shirts all have ample room for the offseason!

*Smith press*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

90kg x 8

110kg x 9

110kg x 5-2

110kg x 5, drop to 90kg x 4, drop to 60kg x 6

70kg x 16

*Seated viking front press*

80kg x 8

70kg x 9

70kg x 7

*Seated side raise to front raise*

10kg x 12- 3 sets paused to reach target

*Dips*

BW 50kg x 11

BW+50kg x 8

*Cable pressdowns*

4 sets high reps to failure

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Flanders said:


> Hello mate, just had a read through... quads come in very quickly! These latest pics here looking good... All on course. I ready the cardio at 45 mins sscv, is that x 7 per week?


Was at 20 but now 45 sscv and 15mins HIIT on training day. 45mins evening SSCV on a non training day.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleChris said:


> Was at 20 but now 45 sscv and 15mins HIIT on training day. 45mins evening SSCV on a non training day.


Get ya, plenty being done... I've been in the same boat, in fact I was doing more than this. But, it's all about what needs to be done. Does your prep guy get to see you or is it all online?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

203.4lbs this morning down from 207.2lbs last week. Looks like first week of T3 had a rather dramatic impact. Pictures later after morning cardio.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

5weeks out. 203.4lbs


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

**** me flying now mate, looking really good 5 weeks out. Physique has harder and drier look overall, really dense.

Obliques and serratus is way leaner good job, hard work paying off!

Your thoughts? Happy?

Rear double bicep weight looks very much on front foot, would sit back more on rear leg to show ham condition more. Can flex harder.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> **** me flying now mate, looking really good 5 weeks out. Physique has harder and drier look overall, really dense.
> 
> Obliques and serratus is way leaner good job, hard work paying off!
> 
> ...


Hard week but progress is showing! Yes need to work on the rear pose to bring ham through. Working on it as always. See what changes for tje week ahead.

Dead on my feet at moment so cheat can't come soon enough buddy. As a food afficionado, come up with a meal plan for me please.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Hard week but progress is showing! Yes need to work on the rear pose to bring ham through. Working on it as always. See what changes for tje week ahead.
> 
> Dead on my feet at moment so cheat can't come soon enough buddy. As a food afficionado, come up with a meal plan for me please.


Enjoy the pain, lead legs is a good sign 

You're going to turned inside out mate by show time going like this.

I'm feeling a really good burger and then naughtier pudding this week. Ice cream with warmed up cookies crumbled over the top! Get man v food on if you can handle it haha, gain some inspiration!

Are you out for tea this week did you say?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Enjoy the pain, lead legs is a good sign
> 
> You're going to turned inside out mate by show time going like this.
> 
> ...


Should be sharper for later shows as well.

Starting adex this week which will also show a change.

Ah that sounds amazing!!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Should be sharper for later shows as well.
> 
> Starting adex this week which will also show a change.
> 
> Ah that sounds amazing!!!


Jeez mate you've only just added t3 and ai to go in, big changes going to be coming! Done really well and still so many "tricks" in the bag to sharpen up!

Any of your shows within an hour or so of Leeds area?

Warmed up cookies or brownies mate, they are the bomb with ice cream! Or toasted waffles with a scoop of ice cream and syrup. ****s sake making myself hungry already


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Jeez mate you've only just added t3 and ai to go in, big changes going to be coming! Done really well and still so many "tricks" in the bag to sharpen up!
> 
> Any of your shows within an hour or so of Leeds area?
> 
> Warmed up cookies or brownies mate, they are the bomb with ice cream! Or toasted waffles with a scoop of ice cream and syrup. ****s sake making myself hungry already


Yep just graft so far so good to have a few tricks left.

Well British finals if make it I am sure will see you there. If not qualify will do NABA UK. Other two are Midlands area so no good for you.

You are torturing me. Other week white choc chip cookies with a magnum white chocolate was beyond dreamy.

I am sure prep encourages eating disorders and unhealthy relationships wit food but **** it!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Yep just graft so far so good to have a few tricks left.
> 
> Well British finals if make it I am sure will see you there. If not qualify will do NABA UK. Other two are Midlands area so no good for you.
> 
> ...


No doubt it does mate hahha, still have only been full about twice since my show!

Yea I'll be at brit's as its 15mins from me, youve got the size and bodyparts to do well in u90's so if all goes to plan I'm sure you stand a good chance of making the finals! All you can do is turn up ripped to bitssssss and pose your ass off


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> No doubt it does mate hahha, still have only been full about twice since my show!
> 
> Yea I'll be at brit's as its 15mins from me, youve got the size and bodyparts to do well in u90's so if all goes to plan I'm sure you stand a good chance of making the finals! All you can do is turn up ripped to bitssssss and pose your ass off


All I can do as you say is give every session ot cardio and weights my utmost. Not just say I am but make sure I am. Leave nothing in the tank, ride the pain and suffering and whatever happens I know I gave it everything.

Cinema club with brother shortly so will take my mind off the hunger for a little while.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking hell mate that's serious changes in all these pics. Only just caught up from page 7. Hamstrings look suprisingly lean for the condition your in, do they usually come in quickly? Seen many struggle with getting them lean.

Great work.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell mate that's serious changes in all these pics. Only just caught up from page 7. Hamstrings look suprisingly lean for the condition your in, do they usually come in quickly? Seen many struggle with getting them lean.
> 
> Great work.


Hams and glutes are generally signs of good condition so will be busting my balls to bring them out. My quads are early. Hams and back and glutes last. 30days of proper fat burning left!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Hams and glutes are generally signs of good condition so will be busting my balls to bring them out. My quads are early. Hams and back and glutes last. 30days of proper fat burning left!


They look to be coming in already. Quads look good with deep cuts. Gonna look awesome mate. What comp and what class is it?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> They look to be coming in already. Quads look good with deep cuts. Gonna look awesome mate. What comp and what class is it?


First show is Nabba England Novice class. Then week later Leamington Spa u90kg inters then 2weeks later either British finals for u90kg inters or if don't qualify NABBA UK which is in Batley so close to Harrogate either way.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> First show is Nabba England Novice class. Then week later Leamington Spa u90kg inters then 2weeks later either British finals for u90kg inters or if don't qualify NABBA UK which is in Batley so close to Harrogate either way.


Sounds good mate. Hopefully see you at the Brits then and if not possibly the nabba if I decide to go. Wanna see lee priest!!!!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking tight Chris, and with the time left it is on! Challenging the top spot.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Increasing the volume ever so slightly, added an extra set in today on the squats and ham curls and upped the reps on the others just to keep pushing things along. HIIT was tricky, legs were like jelly but finished now so time to rest up. Got a few DVDs to watch so sorted for the next few hours. Perhaps a spot of online window shopping as can't think of anything I especially need, but helps take my mind off things oddly. Becoming a materialist it would seem!

*Seated ham curls*

7p x 12

10p x 12

15p x 12

18p x 12

20p x 10

20p x 10

20p x 10

*Smith squats*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

200kg x 10

200kg x 10

200kg x 10 then leg extension to failure slow reps

150kg x 10

*Glute ham raise*

3 sets of bodyweight- 10-15 reps just short of failure

*SLDL*

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 7

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Jeez mate you've only just added t3 and ai to go in, big changes going to be coming! Done really well and still so many "tricks" in the bag to sharpen up!
> 
> Any of your shows within an hour or so of Leeds area?
> 
> Warmed up cookies or brownies mate, they are the bomb with ice cream! Or toasted waffles with a scoop of ice cream and syrup. ****s sake making myself hungry already


Yes white chocolate chip cookies heated for a min in microwave then a dollop or two of ice cream was utterly incredible! You son are a genius!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Yes white chocolate chip cookies heated for a min in microwave then a dollop or two of ice cream was utterly incredible! You son are a genius!


Hhaha pleased you tried it! Hits the spot nicely


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cardio this morning as usual and trained again around mid afternoon. Hardest part is getting up and getting the fire in the belly to push myself. Once I am in the gym I am fine and enjoy the challenge, just have to have a word with myself and get the job done. Each session has to be a concerted effort and anything less is a failure. Had a sugar free energy drink to boost me up and hit at the right moment. Surprisingly on the DB press strength was up, elsewhere around the same. Not aiming to increase any weights now, just going to stick with the poundages as they are; if reps drop too low then I will reduce the weight but can't see that being an issue until perhaps the final 2-3weeks. On the plus side, heavier I am able to train now means less time spent catching up once dieting finished. As with leg session, added an additional set or two to keep things fresh.

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 8

150kg x 4, drop to 120kg x 6, drop to 100kg x 6

110kg x 7

110kg x 5, drop to 60kg x failure

60kg x 15 (not aiming to fail)

*DB low incline press*

44kg x 11

44kg x 9

44kg x 8 and a negative stretch, then drop to 34kg x 3

*Machine flyes*

4 sets of 12-15 reps with 55kg

*Standing EZ cable curls*

4 sets of 10-12 reps- paused to reach target with 1min rest approx between sets

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Still have the sniffley nose but continuing to push hard. Am sure as long as keep warm and get as much sleep as I can will pass over. Another day ticked off, and have decided that rather than book a few days off around Christmas when would just be sat at home watching TV, will use them to make a few 4day weeks to make things easier. May as well if have them available and means less effort can be made which suits me perfectly at the moment. HIIT is the hardest part now, just seems a challenge to get the legs pumping at higher resistance levels to get the desired cadence!

*BB underhand grip row*

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

150kg x 8

150kg x 6

130kg x 10 drop to 100kg x 8- overhand grip

*Pullups hammer grip*

BW+35kg x 9

BW+35kg x 6, drop to BW wide grip x 7

*Meadow rows- gripping end of bar variation*

80kg x 15 each side

90kg x 11 (right) x 9 (left)

*Rear delt machine*

4 sets of 8-12reps with 1minute rest

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol I honestly thought my meadows rows were decent weight wise, how wrong I was 

Still looking strong pal, lead legs means your winning haha! Ticking these days and workouts off now, not long mate DIG DEEP the best is yet to come!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Lol I honestly thought my meadows rows were decent weight wise, how wrong I was
> 
> Still looking strong pal, lead legs means your winning haha! Ticking these days and workouts off now, not long mate DIG DEEP the best is yet to come!


Strength is down on those. Did 90kg for 21 other week as part ot a competition on Test Muscle. Looking forward to ramping weights up come offseason. Going to be getting soft watery and strong as a bull!

Yep non training tomorrow so limited carbs so water will drop off more I expect.

Hope holiday will be approved as work is not a priority at moment!

Thanks for support buddy means a lot. Thinking cap on for Saturday chat. You delivered with the cookies so don't let me down this time!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Strength is down on those. Did 90kg for 21 other week as part ot a competition on Test Muscle. Looking forward to ramping weights up come offseason. Going to be getting soft watery and strong as a bull!
> 
> Yep non training tomorrow so limited carbs so water will drop off more I expect.
> 
> ...


Animal strength, I do remember seeing some silly weights posted by you previously. I really do have same belief that to be BIG you do have to be strong so progressively moving heavier weights is a must, kicks my ass seeing how hard people like yourself are working when on prep. Reminds me of mine and the tough workouts and makes you think "**** me shift some iron you've got fuel!" lol

Hopefully seeing the improvements you've made this year will really spur you onto a big offseason, really looking forward to seeing how you come in from now! Big changes in these weeks especially with the extras you've just added.

Fingers crossed work wise for you mate, that'd be great only having to face 4day weeks. Nice extended chill out over weekends then, thinking cap is ON


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well up .2lbs today. Weighing daily to see how fluid drops from cold and cheat. Last week at this point we had seen a drop from the previous sarurday weight so a little disheartening but once water drops off should have a change. If not won't be best pleased. Just had meal 3 which was 250g pollock broccoli and spinach with 13g peanut butter. Same as meal 2 and 4. Didnt even touch the sides!

Cardio when I get back will need to be 55mins as had to finish early morning cardio early as gym didnt open on time and on a tight schedule in morning.

After cardio have my favourite meal of cookiew and cream whey protein from Optimus Protein mixed with oats and physilium husk and left to make a mousse in fridge.

Friday afternoon booked off so weekend already seems closer.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well evening cardio was unpleasant. Finished and hallucinations almost drove to garage out of it and got a sugar free energy drink. Got back lay down on bed and just woke up 2hours later. Feeling a little better now after a few carbs.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Well evening cardio was unpleasant. Finished and hallucinations almost drove to garage out of it and got a sugar free energy drink. Got back lay down on bed and just woke up 2hours later. Feeling a little better now after a few carbs.


Good news on work front mate, sounds like you'll need a break by the end of the week! Keep grinding mate and the changes will be worth it as you know!

I only managed 60kg for 8 on meadows rows tonight, that should make you feel abit better you strong bastard


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Good news on work front mate, sounds like you'll need a break by the end of the week! Keep grinding mate and the changes will be worth it as you know!
> 
> I only managed 60kg for 8 on meadows rows tonight, that should make you feel abit better you strong bastard


Thats still a good old weight for them! You do them gripping the fat end of the bar side on or as if doing a one armed tbar row? Find side on brilliant if row it to belly can hit lats hard, but row it further up body, say above belly button, then can bring in more of the upper back.

One thing I like about Meadows is how he adapts exercises based on exercises and thinking- with all his injuries has had to adapt but huge amounts we can learn!

Yep got to keep it going, should be better tomorrow morning and only cardio tomorrow and then shoulders/tris and HIIT, then cardio friday morning and then afternoon off. Legs and HIIT to do before Saturday weigh in.

May head to cinema Friday afternoon or Saturday afternoon to break things up. Have a local one in town here, cheap as chips but they don't show 18films or violent ones which I enjoy most!

Any progress on my cheat meal planning?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Also Alan, what slin you using at moment and how?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Thats still a good old weight for them! You do them gripping the fat end of the bar side on or as if doing a one armed tbar row? Find side on brilliant if row it to belly can hit lats hard, but row it further up body, say above belly button, then can bring in more of the upper back.
> 
> One thing I like about Meadows is how he adapts exercises based on exercises and thinking- with all his injuries has had to adapt but huge amounts we can learn!
> 
> ...


Yea I really like meadow's stuff got some great variations, clever guy! I do them more for upper back like you say as feel I lack thickness there, and I do BB rows just before heavy into my waist.

Good idea keeping busy and making most of the time off.

*Home made oreo sundae!*

Crush up pack of oreo's (in plastic bag and smash'em, save 2-3 for later)

Mix 3/4 the crumbs with a spoonful of melted butter, then pack this into the bottom of a bowl for a biscuit base

Scoop ice cream over the top to fill bowl and set in freezer

When ready to eat pull it out and sprinkle the oreo bits on top, crack the remaining 2-3 oreo's into halves or 1/4's and add these on top too

Cover in chocolate syrup!

We do these at work, really nice!

I'm feeling a burrito this week I think, beef mince and beans etc 

On the insulin front I'm using novorapid just pre-workout at 6iu and will keep upping till hit about 10iu, take a 4iu GH shot 15mins before the slin too. I've only ever ran it once before and that was AM and Post workout, put on far too much chunk. Hopefully should give me a little push on as weight stalled-ish last couple week's, always seem to get this for me around 100kg so think it may be necessary to gain a fair bit of weight push past that "setpoint" kind of thing. Body just seem's comfortable being around this weight so will need to force it higher!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Oreos sound good but a bit too much effort, the cookies and ice cream are certain though!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Last night cardio was a real struggle, as limited carbs on a non-training day, fairly weak by 5, then its secound bout of cardio,. Was fine for 25mins, then final 20 was a nightmare, head all over the place unable to focus in a cold sweat. Got off the crosstrainer and made it to the car, drove, wasn't fit to drive TBH and made it to service station for a sugar free redbull. Got home, crashed out on bed and woke 90mins later. Bloody horrid, and this morning was marginally better!

Trickle of carbs today for training day and felt much better.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Oreos sound good but a bit too much effort, the cookies and ice cream are certain though!


Lazzzzy fecker  trust me they are worth it lol!

Plus side doesn't your weekend start today?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Another day ticked off and feeling good as only a half-day tomorrow. 8.30 to 12.30 and will be a walk in the park, finish up hit legs on way back, then coast into weekend and see what Saturday pictures bring. Treated myself to a TV this evening, LG 42inch Smart TV so hoping I can have it mounted and set up ready for X Factor on Saturday and a Blu-Ray or two from my brother's extensive collection!

Shoulder and tricep session was decent enough, skullcrushers I felt a good connection on these and am looking forward to offseason and focussing on triceps as along with hamstrings an area that is lacking. Been doing some reading on offseason and have some ideas to implement which are serving as a useful focus/distraction for the time being.

*Seated shoulder press*

6p x 15

9p x 15

12p x 15

15p x 15

20p x 12

20p x 9 +partial

20p x 7, drop to 15p x 7

*Seated front viking press*

80kg x 10

80kg x 9

70kg x11 drop to 50kg x 4

*Upright BB row*

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 7

*Dips*

BW +50kg x 11

BW +50kg x 8 and a negative hold

*EZ dead stop skull crushers on floor*

15kg each side x 11

15kg each side x 9

15kg each side x 6

15mins HIIT


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Lazzzzy fecker  trust me they are worth it lol!
> 
> Plus side doesn't your weekend start today?


Those cookies and ice cream were hard to beat, and only had two last time as remembered last minute, won't be going short this time!

Tomorrow at 12.30


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Those cookies and ice cream were hard to beat, and only had two last time as remembered last minute, won't be going short this time!
> 
> Tomorrow at 12.30


Awesome nice chill over weekend, recharge and kill next week 

Grab some bite size chocolate brownies too and give them a warm up in microwave. Laaaaaarvely haha!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

How do you approach offseason chris btw, coach or solo?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> How do you approach offseason chris btw, coach or solo?


Worked with JP for some of last offseason. This one will be going alone. Going to be either April 2015 or sept 2015 next compete and aim is 10kg stage weight. Big ask I know but have the focus, knowledge and determination to bring it


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Worked with JP for some of last offseason. This one will be going alone. Going to be either April 2015 or sept 2015 next compete and aim is 10kg stage weight. Big ask I know but have the focus, knowledge and determination to bring it


Mint I hope you run an offseason journal even if its only a weekly update, be interesting to see how you set things up for yourself. You've got knowledge from some good coaches aswell as your own ideas like you say.

No limits mate, GET LARGE it's good havin an influence like you around who isn't afraid to push weight boundaries and move some heavy weights!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Mint I hope you run an offseason journal even if its only a weekly update, be interesting to see how you set things up for yourself. You've got knowledge from some good coaches aswell as your own ideas like you say.
> 
> No limits mate, GET LARGE it's good havin an influence like you around who isn't afraid to push weight boundaries and move some heavy weights!


Oh I fully intend to have a journal going. I always used to post here but felt it became a bit of a joke board so didnt visit much but seem a good number back here now serious about training so follow along. We will grow together. Bed now then cardio. Groundhog day eh!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:



> Oh I fully intend to have a journal going. I always used to post here but felt it became a bit of a joke board so didnt visit much but seem a good number back here now serious about training so follow along. We will grow together. Bed now then cardio. Groundhog day eh!


Awesome, sounds like a plan to me !

Too true groundhog day everyday for you now I bet, only half day tomorrow though


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well good news in that now 1.2lbs below last Saturday Weight so hopefully water from cold shifting  202.2 this morning.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dragged myself to the gym and got leg session completed. Was a case of getting each set done, no more no less. PBs weren't there, now just holding the strength, not sure at what point to scale the weight down and up the reps to be honest, feeling good still in sessions and no niggles so most likely a case of playing it by ear. Finding now I get cold easier, also feel harder on the quad/ham/glute area so hoping some good changes tomorrow for pictures. 4weeks out from tomorrow, 5weeks and 7 weeks from final show, so getting within touching distance now.

4day weeks ahead which breaks the back of the working week. Walking through Morrisons earlier was bloody torture- all the people out getting their snacks and junk for the weekend and the smell from the cafe of some fry up was driving me wild.

TV arrived today, so electrician installing it tomorrow, so fingers crossed so issues and can indulge in the X Factor! A guilty pleasure of mine I must admit!

*Ham curls*

7p x 12

10p x 12

15p x 12

18p x 12

20p x 12

20p x 11

20p x 9.5

*Smith squats*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

200kg x 10

200kg x 10

200kg x 8

150kg x 10

*GHR*

5 sets of BW to failure

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

202.2lbs this morning so 1.2lbs down on last week. Smaller drop but last weeks drop of nearly 4lbs was high so over 2weeks a good net loss.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good work, glad things are coming along well.

Ha ha, Im the same at the minute with Morrisons, went last night and wanted to cry :cursing: Was craving everything for my post comp feed. 

And I'm the same with X Factor, you dont feel quite as bad at having no Saturday night social life right now when X Factors on, well I dont anyway! 

Enjoy your weekend anyway.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Good work, glad things are coming along well.
> 
> Ha ha, Im the same at the minute with Morrisons, went last night and wanted to cry :cursing: Was craving everything for my post comp feed.
> 
> ...


Have you and @LittleChris compiled a post comp eating list yet 

Good work on the drop mate, inching closer!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Have you and @LittleChris compiled a post comp eating list yet
> 
> Good work on the drop mate, inching closer!


I find once a show is over and I can have what I want cravings aren't as great. Fact I will be at work probably helps as I will be away from temptation as well! Sure will have a few Ben and Jerries and cookies mind you. Big plans for offseason though so want to get mostly clean food in until hit a sticking point.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

4weeks out. 202.2lbs


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Great work Chris!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Agree better again top work. Side chest pose is a winner and back looks v good. Tbf look good in every pose very complete.

MM - would bring hands lower and squeeze chest show off chest condition too. Try hands side by side in fists instead of clasped could look better.

B dbl bi - rear leg too far back and not enough weight on it.

Just my 2cents on those poses.

Happy this week? Coach input?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Agree better again top work. Side chest pose is a winner and back looks v good. Tbf look good in every pose very complete.
> 
> MM - would bring hands lower and squeeze chest show off chest condition too. Try hands side by side in fists instead of clasped could look better.
> 
> ...


Agreed rear shot needs work. Might do leg straight to rear as easier to balance then. Side chest need to put all weight onto the rear leg and then bring other leg harder against it. Lighting wasnt great there but when in better light and doing this ham cut is much better.

Cardio remains the same. Breakfast a solid meal now with small reduction in carbs fat but nothing drastic. Just dig in now.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well cheat meal in and the sugar and sodium has filled me out. Veins everywhere and musclest popping. Huge transformation from this morning and once get a little more off in coming weeks and skim off the water and tan up will be exciting to see it all come together.

Feeling almost human now and not as brain fuzzy but morning cardio tomorrow training and then HIIT will quickly change that. Full week of training until Saturday with just Wednesday as non training but two cardio sessions. High frequency and reasonably high volume and holding strength on limited calories and cardio. Some would say over training, just excuse to be slack I think.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Well cheat meal in and the sugar and sodium has filled me out. Veins everywhere and musclest popping. Huge transformation from this morning and once get a little more off in coming weeks and skim off the water and tan up will be exciting to see it all come together.
> 
> Feeling almost human now and not as brain fuzzy but morning cardio tomorrow training and then HIIT will quickly change that. Full week of training until Saturday with just Wednesday as non training but two cardio sessions. High frequency and reasonably high volume and holding strength on limited calories and cardio. Some would say over training, just excuse to be slack I think.


Yes Chris ! Last line completely agree with, truly time to see what you're made of in the last few weeks, learn alot about how hard you can push yourself I think. It's easy to train hard and intense when taking on huge amount of kcals, this is what seperates men from boys 

Really enjoy reading your outlook on training.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Yes Chris ! Last line completely agree with, truly time to see what you're made of in the last few weeks, learn alot about how hard you can push yourself I think. It's easy to train hard and intense when taking on huge amount of kcals, this is what seperates men from boys
> 
> Really enjoy reading your outlook on training.


Thanks son! Only downside to cheats is bowel movement and wind! Not pleasant at all!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Thanks son! Only downside to cheats is bowel movement and wind! Not pleasant at all!


Yea wreaks havoc on guts but the wind can be amusing


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

3lbs up this morning and feeling full. Tired though but have a few chores to get through then hopefully manage to fit a nap in! Ironing, clean room, chest and HIIT and bulk cook of mince to be done firstly. Morning cardio in a little bit. Week ahead to bring some small but visible changes now! Lets do it!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> 3lbs up this morning and feeling full. Tired though but have a few chores to get through then hopefully manage to fit a nap in! Ironing, clean room, chest and HIIT and bulk cook of mince to be done firstly. Morning cardio in a little bit. Week ahead to bring some small but visible changes now! Lets do it!


KILL IT


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ha ha, yep, every session counts now. I remember my gym owner telling me last season if I was tired to just have a few days off.....simple and matter of fact. No chance, I got through the sessions and beaste them as ususal, yes tired and feeling the effects of dieting but till got every session done to the best I could. And besides, mentally there's not a chance I could miss sessions or slacken off.

Hope the cheat was good anyway, and your Sunday plans are similar to mine with a little slot for nap time! Have a good day.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Been a rather busy day in the end and only past hour had the chance to sit down and some time to myself. Keeps my mind off the hunger though and a 4 day week tomorrow so feeling positive at this early point in the week. Bit of X Factor and it really is coming into Autumn now, do love this time of the year.

Chest and biceps earlier, had to fit it all in 45minutes and then remaining 15 for HIIT so was fairly fast paced. Weights overall OK, one or two reps down on some though.

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 6

150kg x 3, drop to 120kg x 4, drop to 100kg x 6

100kg x 10

100kg x 10 drop to 60kg x failure

60kg x 15

*DB low incline press*

44kg x 10

44kg x 9

44kg x 8

*Cable flyes supersetted with standing cable curls*

9plates 15 reps then 16 plates x 8 reps on biceps- 4 sets on these.

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning cardio flew by today which was a nice change. Around 1pm back to the usual fuzzy, sluggish feeling though but the mentality I have at the moment is just grin and bare it. In the words of the Twitterati, #GettingItDone :lol:

https://twitter.com/LittleChris86

*BB UH row*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

150kg x 8

150kg x 6

130kg x 10, drop to 100kg x 8 (overhand grip)

*Pulldowns- hammer grip*

BW +35kg x 9

BW +35kg x 5 +2 partials, drop to BW wide grip x 8

*Meadow rows side on variation*

80kg each side x 15

90kg each side x 12

*Rear delts*

4 sets of 10-12 reps-1minute rest between sets

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Morning cardio flew by today which was a nice change. Around 1pm back to the usual fuzzy, sluggish feeling though but the mentality I have at the moment is just grin and bare it. In the words of the Twitterati, #GettingItDone :lol:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LittleChris86
> 
> ...


You just had to do meadows row didn't you ey!?!

Strong cnut


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> You just had to do meadows row didn't you ey!?!
> 
> Strong cnut


Despite feeling so drained the movement felt good today. Offseason looking forward to really working these as a great movement!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

250g extra lean mince, onions and mushroom, tomatoes and puree, beef oxo, garlic, herbs cayenne pepper and chilli powder. Little bowl of heaven. Will be a stable pro/fat meal pre bed even offseason. Just a larger bowl obviously


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi chris looking good in your pics, what's your daily carb intake?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gooner fc said:


> Hi chris looking good in your pics, what's your daily carb intake?


Hello there. With the carbs it varies between training and non training and they are timed but around 145g on training day and 85 non training so fairly low at this stage! Offseason was around 300 to 350 but its producing the results


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Good luck with everything will be keeping an eye on your prep. Do you know if your going to do a 3 day carb up or one day with high processed carbs ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gooner fc said:


> Good luck with everything will be keeping an eye on your prep. Do you know if your going to do a 3 day carb up or one day with high processed carbs ?


It will be kept simle. Trickle carbs in Tuesday see how body reacts to decide if more or not. Then imagine morning of shiw sime sugary salty stuff. Not gone into huge detail there yet bit will when gets closer. Essence will be keeponf it simple as nothing worse than overcomplication and wasting the months of diet for a spilled over watery look!


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> It will be kept simle. Trickle carbs in Tuesday see how body reacts to decide if more or not. Then imagine morning of shiw sime sugary salty stuff. Not gone into huge detail there yet bit will when gets closer. Essence will be keeponf it simple as nothing worse than overcomplication and wasting the months of diet for a spilled over watery look!


I take it you've got someone helping you with your carb up?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gooner fc said:


> I take it you've got someone helping you with your carb up?


Yep I could do it myself I know but benefit from objective viewpoint and just following orders rather than thinking. You competing?


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Yep I could do it myself I know but benefit from objective viewpoint and just following orders rather than thinking. You competing?


Still in two minds, never competed before but been cutting for the four months, just to see what im holding and wanna bulk clean without holding excess weight. Was planning to compete next year but few guys have seen the progress I've made in the gym and said to do one this year to gain experience?

I'm 36 this year as well so not get any younger lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gooner fc said:


> Still in two minds, never competed before but been cutting for the four months, just to see what im holding and wanna bulk clean without holding excess weight. Was planning to compete next year but few guys have seen the progress I've made in the gym and said to do one this year to gain experience?
> 
> I'm 36 this year as well so not get any younger lol


I would get it done. You can always build upon it in future shows if you enjoy it. Otherwise fall into trap of always delaying and never doing which so many do.


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Diet wise do you keep sodium levels low and then on your carb up keep them hi? Im doing a keto diet at the moment and every week carb up, tried doing a carb up using processed carbs to see how my body responded at the weekend must have consumed nearly 1000g carbs but don't think sodium was high enough and cut water down. Put nearly 6lbs on was more vascular but not lean enough. I guess I'd have to find someone to prep me.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Another day down, didn't feel too bad at all today, but know tomorrow will be a drag as two lots of 45mins cardio and lower carbs as non-training day. But then another day closer to the goal 

*Smith press*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

90kg x 8

110kg x 9

120kg x 4

110kg x 6, drop to 90kg x 4 drop to 60kg x 6

70kg x 12

*Seated viking front press*

80kg x 7

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*side DB raise to front raise*

12kg DBs x 10- minute between sets- 3 sets

*Dips*

BW+50kg x 9

BW+50kg x 8

*Deadstop skulls*

15kg each side x 11

15kg each side x 7 then cable pressdowns to failure x 2

*
15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bed now and then another day to tackle!

Taken on a new client as well to help get ready for Stars of Tomorrow show in November. Buzzing for him and the changes we are going to make


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Attitude is very good through these tough weeks, head seem's screwed on tight and killing every workout. Keep it up big's!

Star's is usually a really good show, what category will he be doing ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Attitude is very good through these tough weeks, head seem's screwed on tight and killing every workout. Keep it up big's!
> 
> Star's is usually a really good show, what category will he be doing ?


Is certainly a mental struggle during day but by time update in evening always feel better  only 2 days of work and water has dropped off now and below last Saturday weight so little things like that boost you 

First timers class I think. Stars always competitive and many from the British 2 weeks before use it as a qualifier for the following year.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

199.4lbs this morning mid week so a drop of water and fat from Saturday where 202.2lbs


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Just had a quick skim last few pages good luck for your compo, look well in the last pics man!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Just catching up.. all very positive Chris... Progressing nicely!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well looks like cheat period on weekend worked wonders so another epic feast ahead kn Saturday. Most likely spank another 30odd on grub :lol:

Feeling the low carbs today but only a few hours then cardio then another day ticked off. Not that I am on countdown at all!


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Well looks like cheat period on weekend worked wonders so another epic feast ahead kn Saturday. Most likely spank another 30odd on grub :lol:
> 
> Feeling the low carbs today but only a few hours then cardio then another day ticked off. Not that I am on countdown at all!


30 quid on grub! what u get?!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

focus_and_win said:


> 30 quid on grub! what u get?!!


Last cheat was quarter pounder meal large with chocolate milkshake. A cheese deluxe Angus burger. Mozarella dippers and mcflurry. Then a pizza and two danish pastries. Two tubs ben and jerries and two bags of Sainsburys cookies from their bakery. Some carmac bars two friji milkshakes, a magnum, cornetto and some fudge peices. Not eaten like this all diet dieted 20weeks without a cheat then started with a Burher king and dessert but now body soaks it up. Only thus week and next week to cheat final weekend no cheat s carbs come back in early on final week


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Last cheat was quarter pounder meal large with chocolate milkshake. A cheese deluxe Angus burger. Mozarella dippers and mcflurry. Then a pizza and two danish pastries. Two tubs ben and jerries and two bags of Sainsburys cookies from their bakery. Some carmac bars two friji milkshakes, a magnum, cornetto and some fudge peices. Not eaten like this all diet dieted 20weeks without a cheat then started with a Burher king and dessert but now body soaks it up. Only thus week and next week to cheat final weekend no cheat s carbs come back in early on final week


hats off mate!

just a question if you can put away that much grub... how do you work it in offseason in terms of cheats? imagine that in offseason=fat


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Last cheat was quarter pounder meal large with chocolate milkshake. A cheese deluxe Angus burger. Mozarella dippers and mcflurry. Then a pizza and two danish pastries. Two tubs ben and jerries and two bags of Sainsburys cookies from their bakery. Some carmac bars two friji milkshakes, a magnum, cornetto and some fudge peices. Not eaten like this all diet dieted 20weeks without a cheat then started with a Burher king and dessert but now body soaks it up. Only thus week and next week to cheat final weekend no cheat s carbs come back in early on final week


Definately agree with how you've used cheats as at the start food is at good levels anyway so no need. You're metabolism will be so fast and obviously depleted from the weeks training that the cheats now have no chance of touching the sides!

Make the last two cheats count


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

focus_and_win said:


> hats off mate!
> 
> just a question if you can put away that much grub... how do you work it in offseason in terms of cheats? imagine that in offseason=fat


Offseason appetite I struggle with after a while but will need to force tje food down to make the size gains next year. Upping macros regularly and monitoring.

Its funny offseason I wouldn't eat that as no desire for it. Might have a McDonald's but cookies and sweets wouldn't. I think hard training let's you get away with thr odd indulgence and the more muscle you carry the more you can get away with but junk food offseason does ruin appetite I have found.

This offseason will be about pushing boundaries and I will add fat but join me for the ride and see how it goes


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Definately agree with how you've used cheats as at the start food is at good levels anyway so no need. You're metabolism will be so fast and obviously depleted from the weeks training that the cheats now have no chance of touching the sides!
> 
> Make the last two cheats count


Exactly when food is high don't fancy them as much. Today over 3 meals I jad 41g peanut butter. 10weeks ago was 200g and that does me nicely. Good food means dont fancy junk as much.

Next cheat will be epic. Pictures maybe :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Offseason appetite I struggle with after a while but will need to force tje food down to make the size gains next year. Upping macros regularly and monitoring.
> 
> Its funny offseason I wouldn't eat that as no desire for it. Might have a McDonald's but cookies and sweets wouldn't. I think hard training let's you get away with thr odd indulgence and the more muscle you carry the more you can get away with but junk food offseason does ruin appetite I have found.
> 
> This offseason will be about pushing boundaries and I will add fat but join me for the ride and see how it goes


So true would never splurge that much offseason as for one its not necessary and secondly just don't fancy it when your full from over eating anyway lol.

****s sake chris you make me want to attempt an "offseason" with my own thoughts and such then bouncing training and diet ideas off you. Really like your training and outlook in general.

Pics of cheat necessary this week tubby


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> So true would never splurge that much offseason as for one its not necessary and secondly just don't fancy it when your full from over eating anyway lol.
> 
> ****s sake chris you make me want to attempt an "offseason" with my own thoughts and such then bouncing training and diet ideas off you. Really like your training and outlook in general.
> 
> Pics of cheat necessary this week tubby


We have a few offseasons ahead of us son. Will get pictures if I can stop shoevlling the food in!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Definatley in for the food pics!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

197.0lbs this morning so a drop if 2.2lbs in a day! Too much Rab feels and I agree eo going to add a few carbs back in it seems.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> 197.0lbs this morning so a drop if 2.2lbs in a day! Too much Rab feels and I agree eo going to add a few carbs back in it seems.


T3 working its magic maybe? That only went in recently?

Surprise carbs that'll boost you for the day or just tease you as its probably still **** all lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> T3 working its magic maybe? That only went in recently?
> 
> Surprise carbs that'll boost you for the day or just tease you as its probably still **** all lol


Will be an extra amount of cereal pwo which will be a godsend  think water dropping from cold and also some fat. Bit too much but will see hiw body reacts overnight to extra carbs and weight tomorrow morning. 4 hours o go and s meeting for final 2 so coasting now. Cheat day looming larger! Sort of tempted by Dominoes but being a tight bastard 15 for a pizza seems high?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Will be an extra amount of cereal pwo which will be a godsend  think water dropping from cold and also some fat. Bit too much but will see hiw body reacts overnight to extra carbs and weight tomorrow morning. 4 hours o go and s meeting for final 2 so coasting now. Cheat day looming larger! Sort of tempted by Dominoes but being a tight bastard 15 for a pizza seems high?


Another 3 day weekend mate?

Haha you spent £30+ last week get it bought  it is quite expensive though!

Favourite cereal post workout? krave chocolate one usually for me but just bought "cookie crisp" brownie version to try!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Another 3 day weekend mate?
> 
> Haha you spent £30+ last week get it bought  it is quite expensive though!
> 
> Favourite cereal post workout? krave chocolate one usually for me but just bought "cookie crisp" brownie version to try!


I have Morrisons own brand choc pops hardly top of the range!

Legs now. Work ovrt bring it on! Sun shining feeling good!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Large dominos deal. Large pizza, any combo, garlic pizza 19.99 is a good one or if you can be ****d collect and you get it cheaper. But **** collecting lol.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Large dominos deal. Large pizza, any combo, garlic pizza 19.99 is a good one or if you can be ****d collect and you get it cheaper. But **** collecting lol.


I live in the countryside so they dont deliver! **** paying 20 for a pizza!

Just finished meeting with Esso anr they had plates of the Sainsburys bakery cookies. Utter torture. Oh one wont hurt they say. People just dont understand and you cant expect them to!

Squats now and need to man up as mentally talking myself out of pushing hard!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> I live in the countryside so they dont deliver! **** paying 20 for a pizza!
> 
> Just finished meeting with Esso anr they had plates of the Sainsburys bakery cookies. Utter torture. Oh one wont hurt they say. People just dont understand and you cant expect them to!
> 
> Squats now and need to man up as mentally talking myself out of pushing hard!


There exactly the same in the office with me, chocolate n ****ty biscuits. Don't get me wrong I'm not contest prepping and can afford the odd slip but I wouldn't mind they buy the ****tiest quality lol.

Same on squats tonight mate. Cannot wait for some brutal volume.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hardest session so far that one. Not so much physically, more mental. Each set was a mental battle and would have been so easy to pack it in early! Spent 15mins in the carpark trying to muster motivation for the session. Its hard to explain, but when walking through Morrisons is a bit of a drag and standing up takes effort, the thought of squats genuinely scared me. I am not one for melodramatics as those who know me will attest, but relieved that session is over! Extra 100g of carbs PWO and for once looked like a decent sized portion! Not sure whether will be the same again tomorrow, so will see what Rab has to say on the matter.

Squats scaled back a little as knees feeling dry and don't want to risk them at this stage. Nothing to be gained from pushing them to failure so kept it within range.

@Highland Nutrition protein flapjacks arrived as well for me to sample; first impressions were they look tasty! Have the homemade chunky look to them. Different to the mass produced protein flapjacks and I have a high expectations for them. Will taste all 3 on the weekend as part of cheat and provide a review on them. Day off tomorrow so think a trip to the cinema will be on the cards and possibly tag a session on at Phoenix gym as well for a bit of variation.

*Seated ham curls*

7p x 12

10p x 12

15p x 12

18p x 12

20p x 10

20p x 10

20p x 10

*Smith squats*

*
*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 10

200kg x 10

200kg x 10 then leg press stack x 14

*GHR*

4 sets of BW x 8-14 reps

*SLDL*

110kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Got through it though mate. Really been impressed by this log. Big motivation for me to push on. Your determination will all be worth it when your on stage mate!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hardest session so far that one. Not so much physically, more mental. Each set was a mental battle and would have been so easy to pack it in early! Spent 15mins in the carpark trying to muster motivation for the session. Its hard to explain, but when walking through Morrisons is a bit of a drag and standing up takes effort, the thought of squats genuinely scared me. I am not one for melodramatics as those who know me will attest, but relieved that session is over! Extra 100g of carbs PWO and for once looked like a decent sized portion! Not sure whether will be the same again tomorrow, so will see what Rab has to say on the matter.

Squats scaled back a little as knees feeling dry and don't want to risk them at this stage. Nothing to be gained from pushing them to failure so kept it within range.

@Highland Nutrition protein flapjacks arrived as well for me to sample; first impressions were they look tasty! Have the homemade chunky look to them. Different to the mass produced protein flapjacks and I have a high expectations for them. Will taste all 3 on the weekend as part of cheat and provide a review on them. Day off tomorrow so think a trip to the cinema will be on the cards and possibly tag a session on at Phoenix gym as well for a bit of variation.

*Seated ham curls*

7p x 12

10p x 12

15p x 12

18p x 12

20p x 10

20p x 10

20p x 10

*Smith squats*

*
*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 10

200kg x 10

200kg x 10 then leg press stack x 14

*GHR*

4 sets of BW x 8-14 reps

*SLDL*

110kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Got through it though mate. Really been impressed by this log. Big motivation for me to push on. Your determination will all be worth it when your on stage mate!


Thanks chap  Was a hard session for many reasons but its done now and another day closer! It doesn't feel like that at times, but ultimately you are right. Need to remember the end goal and why I am doing this and use that to fuel me through the difficult days.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Effort chris the satisfaction from nailing that session must be massive though, men from boys time big man!

Keep hitting it hard, true condition is your goal so gotta work for it and you know it doesn't come easy


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well weight straight back to same as yesterday morning at 197.0lbs. The extra 100g carbs PWO just sucked straight up! Same again after training today which I am looking forward to. Does give a monstrous bowl or coco pops!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Thanks chap  Was a hard session for many reasons but its done now and another day closer! It doesn't feel like that at times, but ultimately you are right. Need to remember the end goal and why I am doing this and use that to fuel me through the difficult days.


Very true, another day done and closer to that goal......and that goal is worth it all. Keep pushing like you are doing. Its tough but if it wasn't, then something's definately wrong.

Enjoy your day off.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Very true, another day done and closer to that goal......and that goal is worth it all. Keep pushing like you are doing. Its tough but if it wasn't, then something's definately wrong.
> 
> Enjoy your day off.


Thank you. Look forward to cinema in a little bit  Hope this week ends smoothly for you. Are you doing the England or is it UK for you now?


----------



## d.m.k (Sep 1, 2010)

Going good mate keep kicking it! Is the England show in the West Midlands 29th September?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

d.m.k said:


> Going good mate keep kicking it! Is the England show in the West Midlands 29th September?


Thats the one yeah. Brierly Hill. You doing it?


----------



## d.m.k (Sep 1, 2010)

No mate but ill be watching. I'm doing the central the week after in Donington first comp. Would be great to speak after the show get some last min last week advice?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Thank you. Look forward to cinema in a little bit  Hope this week ends smoothly for you. Are you doing the England or is it UK for you now?


Thanks, better week this week so hopefully decent results tommorow. I'm dropping the England show now, change of plans for rest of season now but doing UK show.


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi mate what comps you going to be doing I'd like to come and see you if any close to london? Still holding good weight as well.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gooner fc said:


> Hi mate what comps you going to be doing I'd like to come and see you if any close to london? Still holding good weight as well.


None are near London sadly.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well today wasn't actually too bad. Cardio this morning was a bit of a chore and final part dragged on but just bit down and cracked on with it.

Headed up to Swindon this afternoon and watched About Time the new film directed by Richard Curtis. Essentially he has the ability to go back and relive moments in time, but as the film progresses we learn that the consequences of this can be profound. Some heart wrenching twists and thought-provoking moments, really enjoyed it.

Then headed off to my old gym, Phoenix Gym, to catch up with Barney and hit chest and biceps. Quick strip down for Barney who is 5 weeks out from the Universe and he admitted was surprised and that I was bang on track. Said a good dense look to the physique and impressed and gave me a few tweaks for posing. Good confidence boost and from a seasoned competitor like Barney know it is truthful as not one to blow smoke! Discussed weight being similar as last show if not less and he said completely different look and already better than stage last time so good to hear. Also discussed training and offseason, always leave that gym feeling motivated. Surround yourself with achievers and it is infectious. PWO coco pops went down a treat. Sat in car scoffing them from a lunchbox as no bowl enough to hold the amount I was due :lol:

Now trotters up and relaxing with a glass of sugar free Irn Bru and some TV, hopefully something decent on after Eastenders 

*Smith flat bench*

30kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

110kg x 10

150kg x 6

150kg x 5, drop to 110kg x 7

110kg x 10

*Cybex incline press*

212.5 x 7

212.5 x 5, drop to 175 x 4

175 x 13

*Hammer strength press flye machine*

20kg each side x 9

20kg each side x 8

20kg each side x 6

*Nautilus machine incline flye*

70kg x 10

70kg x 7

*Seated preacher machine curl*

40kg x 10

40kg x 7

*Standing Barbell curl*

40kg x 10

40kg x 7

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

197.4lbs 3weeks out

Pictures to follow shortly.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Another week bites the dust!

Seems like a very good week was had, looking forward to seeing physique changes. Well into the business end of prep now ey!? Routine and music ideas?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Another week bites the dust!
> 
> Seems like a very good week was had, looking forward to seeing physique changes. Well into the business end of prep now ey!? Routine and music ideas?


Routine isnt something I give much thought to to be honest. Will just have a quick rin through and wing it on the go I reckon. Have track in mind though. Bill Conti Overture let me know thoughts?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Routine isnt something I give much thought to to be honest. Will just have a quick rin through and wing it on the go I reckon. Have track in mind though. Bill Conti Overture let me know thoughts?


Haha I like it, good to pose to like you say as can just run through whatever poses don't need to time anything. Going to just play it from the beginning? The start is mint


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I like it, good to pose to like you say as can just run through whatever poses don't need to time anything. Going to just play it from the beginning? The start is mint


Yeah will have a rough idea on poses but I am the guy who never dances at any event so to expect a flowing graceful routine is a little too much!

Cheat later. Any brainwaves son!?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Yeah will have a rough idea on poses but I am the guy who never dances at any event so to expect a flowing graceful routine is a little too much!
> 
> Cheat later. Any brainwaves son!?


Saw cookies and cream pop tarts in tesco yesterday so they are firmly implanted in my brain lol! Toasted waffles with ice cream and toffee syrup is going down for me Sunday whilst watching the NFL


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bit furry and lighting could be better as always but show where we are 3weeks out.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Side chest pose is displayed much better, can definately see ham/glute line much better in rear double bi.

Side relaxed obliques are shaping up nicely and waist looking much tighter. Quads really getting that knotted look with cuts in them and drier for sure.

Good week mate clearly coming in well and Barney is so right got a good dense/thick look. Made from slinging some big weights


----------



## d.m.k (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking well Chris! How long do you keep your cheat meals in for? Do you feel they hold a purpose or just as a reward for killing it everyday of the week?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

People worry about cheat meals too much. Focus on getting in shape first then think about cheat meals. Gets on my nerves the questions about them all the time!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> People worry about cheat meals too much. Focus on getting in shape first then think about cheat meals. Gets on my nerves the questions about them all the time!


 

Don't you also feel that if you are using certain drugs that the hormone benefits of cheat meals are somewhat negated? Then they are their for glycogen/mental relief. I think it's obviously beneficial for someone at your stage to implement them but at other stages in prep like you said earlier when food is high I think people have them for no reason.

I had two in my 16 week diet, being in sick condition is surely the reward from a tough trainin week not having a big meal.

You also hinted at this causing bad relationship with food/ eating disorders a couple of weeks back and I think thats bang on with some people it will.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Don't you also feel that if you are using certain drugs that the hormone benefits of cheat meals are somewhat negated? Then they are their for glycogen/mental relief. I think it's obviously beneficial for someone at your stage to implement them but at other stages in prep like you said earlier when food is high I think people have them for no reason.
> 
> I had two in my 16 week diet, being in sick condition is surely the reward from a tough trainin week not having a big meal.
> 
> You also hinted at this causing bad relationship with food/ eating disorders a couple of weeks back and I think thats bang on with some people it will.


I don't really think they are needed to be honest. The idea of them supercharging the metabolism and restoring leptin etc is a little erroneous IMO. A few extra carbs will achieve that and far healthier. Plenty of people do it it without them, but for me its a hobby, albeit it one I take very seriously, and without a cheat I think the final weeks would be hellish.

People focus on what they can have for their cheat meal and what diet to follow so they can have a binge. Its all this carb back-loading and IF that seems to bastardized by people to use to justify their poor discipline.

I agree with your post Alan not sure if that came out in this one, probably a rant, but you speak sense for a Yorkshireman!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> I don't really think they are needed to be honest. The idea of them supercharging the metabolism and restoring leptin etc is a little erroneous IMO. A few extra carbs will achieve that and far healthier. Plenty of people do it it without them, but for me its a hobby, albeit it one I take very seriously, and without a cheat I think the final weeks would be hellish.
> 
> People focus on what they can have for their cheat meal and what diet to follow so they can have a binge. Its all this carb back-loading and IF that seems to bastardized by people to use to justify their poor discipline.
> 
> I agree with your post Alan not sure if that came out in this one, probably a rant, but you speak sense for a Yorkshireman!


Good post 

Totally agree with the iifym approaches you see and cbl now I would much rather eat a good healthy diet and if I want something "bad" or tasty not have to justify it to myself using a crap diet approach as an excuse, its just because I want it lol.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Think I will have a little Indian tonight with some fresh fruit as well as cookies and dessert for ice cream. Fancy something refreshing. Next week think its going to be a steak or something and a few clean carbs so last night tonight for a truly relaxed meal.

Been relaxing day today overall, just feet up watched a bit of Oblivion but just couldn't get into it, so ended up on the ever-faithful Come Dine for Me in and out of snoozes. Looking forward to Rush next weekend though, that will be a decent watch.

Going to do bulk cook for the week ahead tonight, so all the white fish, rice and veg to be cooked and frozen into bags along with the lean mince made into a chille. Takes a bit of time doing it this way, but means the evenings during the week are relaxed as just train get home and can relax instead of cooking another meal. Waiting to hear from Rab for the changes ahead for the week, but imagine will be fairly negligible if at all. Clen is being dropped out this week, so a week off and will introduce it back in for a final week then out for the week before the show. Had a body shave earlier, toying with the idea of getting some tan on this pasty body. Part of me questioning it though as not sure it will bring anything to the physique and would rather spend the money elsewhere. Thinking of having a few stirveg bags for the week ahead and some asparagus into my meals as well to keep things fresh veg wise

Will be ordering tan as well tonight, Ultra 1 opting for on Ian's recommendation.

Will update when plan comes through.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Think I will have a little Indian tonight with some fresh fruit as well as cookies and dessert for ice cream. Fancy something refreshing. Next week think its going to be a steak or something and a few clean carbs so last night tonight for a truly relaxed meal.
> 
> Been relaxing day today overall, just feet up watched a bit of Oblivion but just couldn't get into it, so ended up on the ever-faithful Come Dine for Me in and out of snoozes. Looking forward to Rush next weekend though, that will be a decent watch.
> 
> ...


I started sunbeds two weeks out and did them up until about 4 days out. I tan really easy and got a good colour going but even though my skin was well conditioned (moisturized and body scrubbed) it made me peel and could tell when tan went on. You have maybe done it for previous shows and its been fine? But that was my personal granted very limited experience and in future I will just let the fake tan do the job or start bed's much earlier on so its deep set.

Cant go wrong with ultra1 very little hassle (again from my one go with it  )

Body shaving is tedious ey!? especially when all you want to do is sleep lol, rather you than me pal !


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking good Chris, hams coming through nicely.

Nice gaff!... Looks posh


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Been watching these videos, guy speaks a huge amount of sense and is hugely knowledgeable. Not to mention holding a World Record and some other achievements in power lifting!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well felt a little blue today. Not diet related, just other stuff going on in life and wondering which direction to follow longer term. Pulled myself together for a decent enough back session now supping a filter coffee Amaretto flavour, bliss. Was thinking of driving somewhere to sit down for some fresh air, but don't think I will now, just try and relax as best as possible and focus on the pain ahead. Is essentially 15 days of proper fat burning left, need to bring the hams and glutes in that little bit more just to make sure condition is something I have on my side. As mentioned, won't be size, so have the condition as a tool. Now this won't be followed as the be all and end all at the expense of muscle and there is a balance, but we have room to play with still

Plan from Rab remains the same, carbs are back the usual levels PWO (50g) rather than 150g as it was past two sessions, but we will be looking at things daily and if needs be pull out a few nasty days to bring things along.

*Underhand Barbell row*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

150kg x 8

150kg x 6

130kg x 10, drop to 100kg x 10 (overhand thumbless grip)

*Pullups hammer grip*

BW+35kg x 8+2partials

BW+35kg x 7 +2partials, drop to BW wide grip x 7

*Meadow rows- side on variation*

80kg x 15 each side

90kg x 12 each side

*Seated rear DB raises*

10kg DB x 12/10/10

*Cable face pulls*

3 sets 10 reps

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Motivated after seeing pictures of UKBFF Welsh. Always fantastic competitors and Neil Andrews the overall winner has made huge improvements on an already brilliant physique!

Need to make these last two weeks of diet really count now and bring the ham and glute area in that bit more. Final week wont be much fat burning so really 14days to give it everything! All systems ahead! !


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Saw pictures of Neil too mate holy quads 

Kick ass this week pal as you say make it count!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Today was actually a surprisingly straightforward day which has left me feeling postitive. Good session in the gym and will aim to get in the sack by 10.30 at the latest.

Had been having ideas of Pharma GH for the offseason and whilst I can afford it, don't think I will bother, quite simply because it isn't going to add appreciable size, more assist in keeping me lean. The big boys on here and on other forums I used didn't use it just hammered the food and accepted the offseason as a period of the bloated look!

I know I tend to waffle about it an awful lot, perhaps its a useful distraction from the monotony of prep, but next offseason I am going to really focus on pushing the weights but with a volume approach, being meticulous with food and making sure meals aren't missed ( something I am good at, but this period will be making sure 90% are solid, rather than shakes) and also taking a more measured and targeted approach on short and long term basis to make sure goals are fresh and achievable. Aim will be NABBA West in April 2015 so want to make sure the offseason shows solid results. Not too short to be a waste, nor too long like the last one was to lose focus at points

Legs tomorrow so earlier in the week than last week so should have more energy to hit them hard, but going to play it by ear again.

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

90kg x 8

110kg x 9

120kg x 6 (asked for a spot and minor assistance on final 2)

110kg x 6, drop to 90kg x 7, drop to 60kg x 9

70kg x 14

*Viking seated front press*

80kg x 7

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

*DB side raise to front raise in an arc*

10kg x 12- 3 sets 1 min rest between sets

*Dips*

BW+50kg x 8

BW+50kg x 7

*EZ deadstop skulls*

15kg each side x 11

15kg each side x 8, drop to 10kg each side x 7

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't you think gh and slin is maybe worth the consideration when run together? If you've got a good pharma source or hyge then I think it's use with slin should be a considered between blasts of aas? I think it's also a good thing you're thinking future plans as otherwise can lose focus once this goal is achieved. I have short and long term goals like you said, good to keep you working towards a target.

I'm really just getting into the ignore the fat gain and get strong head fcuk of offseason, will be good having you around to keep me on the righteous path 

Strong workout again too pal, keep em coming


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Don't you think gh and slin is maybe worth the consideration when run together? If you've got a good pharma source or hyge then I think it's use with slin should be a considered between blasts of aas? I think it's also a good thing you're thinking future plans as otherwise can lose focus once this goal is achieved. I have short and long term goals like you said, good to keep you working towards a target.
> 
> I'm really just getting into the ignore the fat gain and get strong head fcuk of offseason, will be good having you around to keep me on the righteous path
> 
> Strong workout again too pal, keep em coming


Slin I will be using properly for the first time and have a few different ways to run it. Pre wo and with some meals but gh I feel is a bit of a luxury. Yes will help keep lean but then so will a bit of tren or cardii for a fraction of the price. If I can have a few nicer cuts of meat or whatever each week that suits me. I may use it but see how short 4 to 6 week cycles suit me first.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Slin I will be using properly for the first time and have a few different ways to run it. Pre wo and with some meals but gh I feel is a bit of a luxury. Yes will help keep lean but then so will a bit of tren or cardii for a fraction of the price. If I can have a few nicer cuts of meat or whatever each week that suits me. I may use it but see how short 4 to 6 week cycles suit me first.


Yea the tren will hold you're body fat at good levels  I always prefer 4-6 week cycles think I've only ever ran two longer than 6 weeks and one was pre contest cycle. Get in, grow, get out. Short cruise and go again.

We will have to have a chat about that when you get into offseason, would love to pick your brain on aas approach


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Went in with the intention of squatting same as last week, but right knee is feeling rather tender now. Think the heavy training and the relentless cardio so scaled back on the squats and introduced some higher volume/intensity leg press. Overall a decent enough session, and drop 2.4lbs of water last night and if body works as normally does will be a further drop tonight. Non-training day tomorrow so lower carbs, some peanut butter over meals 2/3/4 and 45mins cardio in the evening as well. Always a killer that cardio session!

*Seated ham curls*

7p x 12

10p x 12

15p x 12

18p x 12

20p x 10

20p x 8

20p x 8

*Smith squat*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 10

*Leg press*

Stack x 20- 3 sets 1minute rest between sets

*GHR*

BW X 10/10/10/10/8

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning cardio was aided by the realisation the first show is actually surprisingly close so flew through that session Felt good until about 12ish then dead on feet and the usual brain fog and lead feet feeling all afternoon. Was dreading cardio as feared the usual dizzy episode and verging on hypo feeling. First 5minutes were like wading through treacle, but just focused on each minute, reached 15, then 20, then at 25 focused on getting to 30, then felt like a second wind when hit 30 and powered through it and felt a huge sense of achievement for managing it. Hard to explain but had built it up and to complete it felt good! Just tomorrow to get through with work then a nice 3 day weekend again. Daily check in with Rab tomorrow morning and will see if any changes to implement during the day or not. Only really next week and then final week and the show will be upon me. All becoming real now  Tan arrived today so now sorted for the show.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well water weight dropped off so on track for a good change come Saturday. Wont lie am struggling today though!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Chest and biceps done. Had a little peak in the mirror after session and got that dry look I get towards the end of the week, imagine once carbs come in and we dry out will look even better but pleased with it today I will be honest 

Had a bowl of broccoli to fill me up and now sipping away on some sugar free appleade. Tomorrow after work which is a godsend, so going to head up to watch Rush at the cinema and then Barney's gym afterwards for a back session. Some different equipment there including pullover machine so will make the session that little more interesting. Nothing much else planned for the weekend, Saturday will be a non-training day and Rab has allowed me a restrained treat meal, so just a main course and dessert which will sate the taste buds but be a form of torture as moderation has never been my strength! Weights marginally down today, on last session, but to be expected as feel drained and weak. Be nice to experience that pumped bursting feeling after a session in a few weeks again.

*Low incline Smith*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 1

140kg x 7

150kg x 2, drop to 120kg x 6

110kg x 10

110kg x 8, drop to 60kg x failure

60kg x 15

*DB low incline press*

44kg x 8

44kg x 7

44kg x 5

*Machine flyes*

55kg x 10-15reps (3 sets)

*Standing cable curls*

4 sets 8-15 reps

*15mins HIIT*


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good session again chris everyone really needs to take note of this, 2/3 weeks out and still training HEAVY and pushing limits. Good work, time to grind not long mate


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Great work Chris... and great detail in your posts, really is interesting to read how you're feeling day to day and during training / cardio. Not long now fella.


----------

